# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Сыроедение

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, если у кого-то есть опыт сыроедения, напишите, пожалуйста, здесь, как вы к этому пришли и с какими сложностями сталкивались. 
Я пока из серии солидарных. Мне думается, что мне это подойдет. Поэтому нужна поддержка реальных людей.
Что я читаю на эту тему:
http://world.lib.ru/g/gorac_e/blisspoint.shtml это о высшей точке вкусноты, как отказаться от промышленной еды
что такое живая еда и почему не вся еда живая http://livelymeal.ru/

Ну и просто размышления на эту тему интересуют сильно!

----------


## kazangi

для меня сыроедение - это сразу нет. Даже если смотреть вторую ссылку твою, Олесь, там для объяснения приводят пример с лягушкой - мясом! и тут же рядом пишут, что мясо не есть. Потом... много сейчас разговоров о том, что детям соки чем позже, тем лучше. А на одном из сыроедческих ресурсов сок рекомендуется 3-4 месячным детям как лекарство от кишечных проблем. Имхо, это как минимум, подозрительно. Потом, человек состоит из белков, жиров и углеводов, знач и надо восполнять в организме все эти три компонента. Ну какие жиры в яблоках? есть конечно, еще растительное масло, но вроде сыроеды его не очень уважают... Вегетарианство я могу еще понять, но сыроедение похоже на панацею от всего. А такого не бывает.

----------


## yakudza

хорошо это или плохо, я рассуждать не буду, может это, действительно панацея, раз так много сторонников. Но! Мне кажется беременность и период лактации не лучшее время для координального изменения системы питания))

----------


## lastochka

+1 , Якудза!!!

----------


## Ramadana

Я на сыроедение год, если что интересно конкретно, спрашивай - отвечу

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ну тут интересен был бы просто рассказ-сочинение на тему: "Как я к этому пришел". 
А также вот конкретно мне интересно, насколько сложен переход и как долго он длится.
По себе замечаю, что как только перехожу на сырое, начинает болеть голова. Понимаю, что это всего лишь признак того, что организм чистится и выводит шлаки и что, возможно, переходить надо более плавно, постепенно исключая вареное. 
И где покупаете продукты? И какой рацион по дню. И сыроедит ли ребенок?

----------


## Ramadana

"Как я к этому пришел". 
Лично мне кажется, что переходить луче зимой, тогда лето покажется сказочным с обилием ягод и фруктов. Мы переходили вместе с мужем в январе, переходили так: неделю вегетарианство, а потом резко сыроедение. Сразу исключили все напитки, кроме воды и соков свежевыжатых. Никакой рацион специально не выстраивали, мне больше хотелось цитрусовых (я себе ящик на оптовке покупала), а  мужу бананы. Также салатики: морковь, свекла с орехами и чесноком, перцы, помидоры, орехи всевозможные итд. 
Привело меня к сыроедению мое здоровье: я 2 года не вылазила с больниц - по женски, гастриты, головные боли, онкология, давление итд. 
Много изучила литературы по этому поводу медицинской. Познакомилась с некоторыми людьми. И решила попробовать.
Первое, что мне понравилось - прошла головная боль, поэтому когда у людей сыроедение на первых порах наоборот вызывает головную боль, скорее это зависит от индивидуальности организма. Ждала чистки, думала что придеться терпеть. За год была только одна чистка, по крайней мере которую я заметила ощутимо: в марте в один прекрасный день у меня температура поднялась ни с того ни с чего до 40, не хотелось есть, целый день провалялась в постели, боли не было, так и уснула. На след день все проло 36,6. И в апреле покрылась вся прыщиками - лицо сильно и тело, ходила так почти 2 месяца - замазывала тонаком лицо, затем все постепенно прошло, лицо чистое. (специально фотки себе даже на память страшненькие сохранила). Но думаю, что чистки у всех по разному, у мужа свои кризы были. К бывшей еде 
тянет обычно первый месяц, потом привычка, а потом вообе назад не хочется! Плюсов много, с каждым днем они прибавляются. Быстро высыпаемся. Выносливость колоссальная. Ходила к врачам через полгода: гастрита нет, мастопатии нет, по женски все впорядке. Ну фигура само собой автоматом корректируется в лучшую сторону.
Ребеночка у нас пока нет, мы планируем ее только. У меня подруга на сыроедении в другом городе, у нее ребенок 1,5 года тоже - все отлично, особенно как все говорят с кальцием, В6, В12 итд)))) 
Продукты рынок, база оптовая, конечно стараться брать по сезону, не ждите, что зимой клубника будет свежая, у меня 70% занимают цитрусы, я соки не делаю из них, прямо так, соки только овощные - морковные например, свекольные. Есть куча замечательных рецептиков у меня в майле, как десреты делать, супы, пирожные, растительный майонез для заправки и миндальное молоко с медом - муж особенно любит. 
Рацион - то что хочет организм: утром орехи или яблоко например, днем пока работаю вообще забываю поесть, по-моему к 16-00 купила ветку ьананов и съела. Отрываюсь, когда прихожу домой - салат помидоры огурцы зелент и масло НЕрафинированное, чуть морской соли,  орехи, мандарины, еще могу салатик морковь тертая, капуста мелко, лук, масло- ну вот как-то так!

----------


## kiara

Отлично! Спасибо большое. А вот расскажите пожалуйста, не было ли реакций на избыток кислоты, напрмер? Или если "тянет" - значит это оно самое, что сейчс нужно организму?
Значит масло растительное в принципе не отвергается? А как с молоком животных - это исключющийся продукт?
Вот такой орг.вопрос -  как с угощением для гостей?)))) Мы в семье, когда полностью исключили алкоголь, "петеряли" доольно много тех, кто любил к нам зайти в гости разделить трапезу...И как с рецептами на праздники?
Я слабо пока мат.часть изучила)))))

----------


## kiara

А по теме, для меня уже давно нет табу в жизни, она такая короткая, на самом деле))) *ну ессно, я не говорю о том, чтобы пробовать то, что эту жизнь еще укорачивает)*
Я рассматриваю сыроедение, как то, к чему могу прийти чуть позже, сейчс мы на пути вегатарианства, исключаем мясо, но не радикально. Я вообще не сторонник радикализма в жизни, да и пришла к этому не по стезе философии, а исключительно по велению тела, в беременность мясо было совершенно лишним организму и я испытывала трудности с его перевариванием, а употребление не приносило удовольствия.
А по-скольку мы с мужем соратники, то почти все делем вместе, вот и решили исключать мясное из рациона, стало очень приятно организму) легко и комфортно.
После стали как-то само собой кушать больше свежего - овощи, фрукты, орехи, много свежего молока, творога, сметаны.
Вообщем, если сыроедение и не станет для нас основой питания, то бОльшую его часть будет составлять.

----------


## Ramadana

Про избыток кислоты я так поняла вопрос относился к цитрусовым? Избытка никакого нет и не чувствовалось! Я даже много на эту тему изучала, если у человека аллергия на цитрусы, например апельсины или кислотность ощущается, то это говорит только о категории зашлакованности организма и реакция его такова, потому что апельсин целебно начинает на него действовать (мы же когда лечимся терпим укол, хотьт и неприятно, это то же самое), просто у организма точнее мутируемые от еды клетки неадекватно реагируют на живую еду и энзимы! 
Апельсин изначально щелочно

----------


## Ramadana

щелочной! Вот открываю справочник про витамины, первый попавшийся и читаю: 

Апельсины самый популярный источник витамина С превосходны для лечения повышенной кислотности, запоров или при вяло работающем кишечном тракте. В случае ацидоза пейте апельсиновый сок или ешьте апельсины после еды. Если кишечный тракт функционирует неправильно, пейте "по утрам большой стакан апельсинового сока, сразу после пробуждения или примерно за полчаса до завтрака. Если же кислотность желудка недостаточна, начинайте прием пищи с очищенного апельсина или со стакана апельсинового сока.
Тем, у кого разрушаются зубы или плохие десны, наверняка не хватает витамина С. Им следует пить много апельсинового сока в течение нескольких недель. Людям с гастритами и язвами двенадцатиперстной кишки недостает аскорбиновой кислоты, и их рацион питания должен включать в себя продукты с высоким содержанием витамина С такие, как свежие апельсины и апельсиновый сок.
Апельсины очень хороши для выведения из организма ненужных веществ. Они очень быстро расшевеливают накопившиеся в организме кислоты и катаральные образования, но иногда это не совсем хорошо если каналы выведения, такие, как кожа и почки, не могут тоже достаточно быстро выводить эти кислоты.
Кислотность организма результат диеты, богатой белками, лучше всего может быть нейтрализована и устранена щелочными минеральными веществами, содержащимися во фруктах и овощах. Апельсины и все цитрусовые в этом отношении определенно ценны, потому что у них щелочная реакция.

----------


## Ramadana

Про молоко: у нас в семье все молочные исключены полностью - и сыр, творог, масло, кефиры, йогурты итд. 
 Аргументы: 
1) Натуральность продукта. В основном все пьют пастеризованное обработанное "неживое" молоко с полок супермакетов! - Ничего полезного там нет! 
2) Если говорить о натуральном коровьем, то по составу оно аналогично составу крови. Молоко коровы жирностью будет на порядок отличаться от состава человеческого молока. Природой заложено каждому свое зверю звериное, человеку человеческое.
3) В процессе роста ребенка у него происходит адаптация к обычному питанию и постепенный отказ от материнского молока, это также повсеместно наблюдается и в природе. К этому приводит еще то, что при взрослении у человека перестают работать вещества расепляющие лактазу - основа молока.
4) Нигде в природе нельзя встретить взрослого слона, волка, медведя, лису, оленя которые бы пили молоко - это свойственно только в детстве. Есть пара исключающих случаев коки, змеи, но это всего лиь исключение.
5) Это животный белок!

Вот кстати выдержка из научного источника:
В процессе его переваривания возникают бродильные процессы в кишечнике; как следствие рост патогенных грибов, метеоризм, зашлаковывание организма, а для людей, имеющих проблемы с пищеварительным трактом, предлагаю самим для себя ответить на вопрос: «Нужна ли больному органу дополнительная, ненужная нагрузка?». Молоко может вызывать аллергические и аутоимунные процессы в организме, что напрямую сказывается на снижении иммунитета в целом и может в конечном итоге, явиться причиной серьезных заболеваний.

----------


## Ramadana

Через месяц после отказа от молочных, я решила проблемы женского характера. Кому интересно и кто испытывает дискомфорт - могут поэкспериментировать и поймут о чем я говорю))))

----------


## Ramadana

Вобщем ни кому ничего не навязываю, только делюсь тем, к чему пришла. Родные уже привыкли))) хотя воспринимали оч долго в штыки, думали что на 3-м месяце мы умрем без нормальной еды)))) 
А вообще если с точки зрения природы то и масло растительное не совсем правильно.
Нет предела совершенству, то о чем я пишу - сыроедение, это сырые растительные продукты, которые ее смешиваются. 
А есть моносыроедение - вот это мне кажется суперполезно организму. Там нет ни масла ни смешивания ни салатиков.
Обязательно чуть позже выложу пару рецептов!

----------


## Ramadana

Кстати по рецептам: Бросаю ссылку тоже сыроеда Марины: 
Рецепт миндального молока:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN3eT...0E3B36&index=4

----------


## kiara

О - как интересно! Спасибо! А как насчет гостей?
Надо мне покапаться про цитрусовые...у меня у мужа всегда "ставили" повышенную кислотность в желудке и он на дух не переносит ни один цитрусовый, даже сок...вернее он то хочет скушать, а вот его организм - категорически не переваривает(((
Про молоко я в курсе, только вот мы пьем исключительно из-под коровы, живушей в деревне на хорошем выпасе, но тут меня раздирают противоречия - мы его страшно любим и проблем от его употребления у нас никогда не было...поэтому пока пьем)

----------


## Ramadana

Гости))) Это да! Если гости категорично настроены против такого питания, то лучше им отдельно накрывать себе отдельно! И такое бывает. Но иногда бывало, например именины, мы накрывали классический стол ,а себе отдельно делали салат греческий и нарезки с овощей и фруктов. МНогие присоединялись.

Есть рецептик испробованный на родных, перед тем, как угощали, не говорили состав, 100%- никто не смог его угадать:

огурцы, зеленый горошек (не консервированный а замороженный свежий) и сырая цветная капуста - все это пошинковать в тарелочки равномерно. Добавить зелень по вкусу и зеленый лук.
заправка:
стакан отжать морковного сырого сока, в блендер насыпать кешью, залить этим соком, 1 или 2 зубчика чеснока и куркумы столовую ложку. Смешать до консистенции жидкой сметаны! Заправить салат и посолить морской солью по вкусу!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Про решение мед. проблем на сыроедении. У меня у хорошей знакомой через год сыроедения зрение улучшилось на 2 пункта. Она недавно в жж рассказывала про свой опыт, спрошу у нее, может быть, разрешит здесь выложить рассказ. У нее, кстати, муж и дочка не перешли вместе с ней. Да, тоже кушают салаты и овощи, но основная еда по-прежнему вареная. Она в этом не видит вопроса.

Ramadana (как вас, кстати, зовут?), а вы перешли вместе с мужем одновременно? Как мужчине дался отказ от мяса? И планируете ли ребенка делать сыроедом с рождения?

----------


## Ramadana

Меня зовут - Яна) 
Про зрение читала информацию, что сыроедение на самом деле восстанавивает, это даже объясняется с научной точки зрения. На форумах сыроедов даже выкладываи фотки до и после восстановения зрения. Так что я знакомой верю.
Сначала перешла я, и через 5 дней муж, конечно спасибо ему за поддержку - ведь в двоем и проще и легче. Подготавливала я его фактами - вместе читали литературу. Он так и сказал, что перешел из солидарности меня поддержать. Сначал хотел на месяц, затем еще продлил, еще ... да так и остался. Ему тяжелее чем мне было, потому что я осознанно мне нравился эксперимент, мне легко дался отказ от обычных продкутов! Я уже настолько была начитана и накручена консервантами, химией, рафинированием, старением, глутаматом итд - что меня никапли не тянуло. А вот муж)))) мучался, когда проходил мимо курицы гриль, ему снились пиццы)))) так что он терпел, а потом привык - организм перестроился и пришло равнодушие. Теперь не любит мясные отделы, потому что на длительном сыроедение восстанавиваются, рецепты вкуса и обоняние (полностью подтверждаю) и поэтому теперь мясной запах для нас очень неприятен (мягко говоря), а когда проходим мимо гриль - в нос бросается 2 аромата: один - перебор со специями и второй - запах испорченной курицы!
Ребенка да планируем сыроедом. И беременность и роды и ГВ итд. - никапли не сомневаюсь.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот интересен еще такой аспект по поводу ребенка сыроеда. Если он увидит еду, ту же курицу в гостях, вы как себя будете вести? Я без иронии спрашиваю. Часто сталкиваешься, что дома сладкого едим мало, а в гостях отрывается, т.к. запрет может вызвать истерику, ну и приходится поступаться принципами, так сказать.

----------


## Ramadana

Самый лучший ответ мне кажется - это дневник мамы сыродки, которая переводила ребенка в 3 года
http://syroedenie.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=2149
 Конечно рожденным сыроедом проще. Много информации, что их самих ненатуральная еда отвращает, плюс доводы, воспитание...

----------


## Ramadana

А вот замечательный ребенок сыроед
http://community.livejournal.com/siroedenie/12706.html

----------


## lastochka

Ramadana, тоже хочу вам выразить благодарность за просвещение :Smile:  Читаю ваши посты с интересом. Размышляю.  Примеряю на себя. расскажите, пожалуйста, про мясо, рыбу. Читала в одной группе в однокл, что люби едят сырое мясо, и даже сырую рыбу смакуют...Это как вписывается в концепцию сыроедения? Вы сами кушаете?

----------


## lastochka

Меня, кстати, эта тема очень затронула. Так складываются обстоятельства, что уже 2 недели я не ем мяса. Ну не попадается оно мне. И я не готовлю его сыну. Муж готовит себе сам, сынок у него иногда просит(нечасто). Вчера от запаха жареной свинины меня затошнило так, что мы даже решили тестик сделать на всяк пож...Очень много стали есть с сынулей морковки. Ну прям приспичило нам. Я утром встаю и сразу чищу штук 5. До обеда они съедятся точно. Утром сын часто просит свежевыжатый яблочный сок, или даже морковный. Купила полкило фундука. на перекус даю фундук - идет просто отлично. И хватает 2-3 ореха, чтобы утолить зарождающийся голод. Орехи, как известно, пища тяжелая, много их не нужно. Делаю себе салат из капусты с морковкой. Шинкую и долго мну толкушкой, чтобы капуста сок пустила. Мне нравится. Солю иногда. Но от вареной пищи не отказаться пока никак. И я не стремлюсь, просто как бы плыву по течению, оно все само собой получается. Как уйти от горячих напитков? особенно зимой...Они так согревают...Кстати, сегодня на обед съела 1 апельсин! Большой, сочный, невероятно сладкий испанский апельсин. И так насытилась!!!! Удивительно!  Причем сытость какая-то другая, нежели когда ешь первое, второе и третье...Пока мне все очень нра. Еще вот молочка пока не уходит...Я её хочу. причем только сметану. А молоко хочет сын, но редко. Поэтому пока мы побудем лакто-вегетарианцами. И еще! Куда девать выпечку????Печь хочется..Да и хлеб мы любим...многое хлебо-булочное едим...

----------


## lastochka

Вопросы:
1). где взять нектар Агавы(для приготовленя миндального молока)
2). где взять зеленую гречку в розницу?(очень надеюсь найти её на выставке "Мир во мне" в конце декабря)
3). Пророщенная пшеница продается или её надо самой проращивать?Опять же можно ли в розницу купить?
4). Задумывались ли вы о том, что все овощи-фрукты, которые продаются на рынках и в магазах в городе зимой - нитратные? Неужели организм сможет получить из них хоть какую-то пользу? Летом этот вопрос отпадает, особенно для тех, у кого свои дачи...А вот что делать тем, у кого их нет? Био-овощи, которые можно купить в Москве, стоят тысячу р за кг(я в среднем). Допустим, помидоры около 600-800 р. Это слишком дорого, например, для нашей семьи...

----------


## Ramadana

> едят сырое мясо, и даже сырую рыбу смакуют...Это как вписывается в концепцию сыроедения?


Абсолютно не вписывается!!!! Также как и сыроедение - питание одним сыром)))

----------


## Ramadana

> Куда девать выпечку????Печь хочется..Да и хлеб мы любим...многое хлебо-булочное едим...


1) В сыроедение конечно же место выпечке нет, потому что все просто - это термически приготовленная видоизмененная еда!
2) Есть и хорошая новость - в сыроедение есть натуральный аналог хлебу, из замоченных зерен злаков в специальных сушках-дегидраторах можно сушить хлебцы и печенья, а также из ореховой смеси. Но ТОЛЬКО при температуре не выше 45 градусов. Не все сушки это поддерживают!
3) Если не возможно по какой-то причине отказаться от выпечки и хлеба, то хотябы вредность свести к миниму: убрать рафинированное масло, убрать термофильные дрожжи и не использовать покупное тесто! НУ и опять же - это уже не сыроедение - не здоровое питание.

----------


## lastochka

Ну я сегодня уже почитала))) Где-то ссылались на Изюма, мол, 40 градусов - крайняк для энзимов и соединений во всяких микроэлементах :Smile: ) Про дегидратор тоже просветилась. Цены не смотрела только. По чем такое удовольствие? Закажу на НГ.

----------


## Ramadana

> Вопросы:
> 1). где взять нектар Агавы(для приготовленя миндального молока)
> 2). где взять зеленую гречку в розницу?(очень надеюсь найти её на выставке "Мир во мне" в конце декабря)
> 3). Пророщенная пшеница продается или её надо самой проращивать?Опять же можно ли в розницу купить?
> 4). Задумывались ли вы о том, что все овощи-фрукты, которые продаются на рынках и в магазах в городе зимой - нитратные? Неужели организм сможет получить из них хоть какую-то пользу?


1) Нектар Агавы так и не нашла! Заменила медом - 1-2 столовые ложки по вкусу! (в летнее время ягоды могут быть). Также добавляю туда финики или чернослив, когда смешиваю.
2) Честно, гречки в Калуге нет, мне знакомая привозит с Москвы.
3) Пшеницу готовую лучше не покупать, а прорастить самому! Из проростков рекомендую "маш" (такой зелененький горошек, продается на рынке где орехи и сухофрукты) - очень вкусно, когда прорастает. И вообще все проращивать надо только до 5 мм - вся польза в небольших проростках.
4) Питаться лучше по сезону, тоесть 70-80% рациона пища, соотвествующая времени. Например: зима. Цитрусы, яблоки, морковь, зелень парниковая итд. Остальное в меньшей степени - огурцы и помидоры. НУ а если уж разбирать про нитраты!!! 
 Нитраты в обработанном помидоре это нехорошо для организма, но он это выведет! А вот концерогены, рафинирование, варение-жарение - это зло куда большее. Тем более в первом случае ему есть откуда черпать витамины, во втором вообще без вариантов!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Начиталась вас и сегодня ужинала зеленой замоченной гречкой. Оч.специфический вкус, но вкусно, да. А также поставила ее на ночь проростать. Но это я в рамках просто оздоровления питания, до сыроедения мне еще далеко.
lastochka, в москве практически во всех инет-магазах здорового питания она продается, стоит на дорого, рублей 100 за пачку.

----------


## Kusya

lastochka мы покупали зеленую гречку весной, заказывали по интернету мешок!))) и вот сейчас уже почти закончилась, мы ее очень любим) скоро собираемся еще закупить, так что если кого интересует, присоединяйтесь.. а пшеницу для проращивания мы покупаем в "Линии" фирмы "Беловодье" http://npg-belovodie.ru/index.php?op...d=22&Itemid=30

----------


## Kusya

Ramadana, год на сыроедении это очень здорово! вы молодцы!! 
наша семья (я, муж и ребенок) 1,5 года вегетарианцы (про неприятный запах в мясном отделе - очень тебя понимаю). у нас двигатель и первопроходец - муж, мы за ним присоединяемся)) и опыт сыроедения есть пока только у него. правда небольшой, 2 месяца. но за это время произошло очень много позитивных изменений. скорректировался вес, ушли некоторые болячки, необычайный прилив энергии и потрясающая работоспособность. на втором месяце уже перешел на моносыроедение, то есть хотелось только яблок и все. мог в обед наесться тремя яблоками, я не верила своим глазам))) сейчас предпочитаем сырую еду, но полностью от варенки пока отказаться не можем.. но будем стараться!
...нам нравится закупаться тут i-mne.com. мюсли там просто объеденье http://www.i-mne.com/moskva/myusli-zhivye

----------


## Ramadana

какой замечательный магазинчик!!!!!

----------


## Ramadana

Также для проращивания подходит зеленая чечевица марки МИСТРАЛЬ, есть в Линии

----------


## lastochka

Да, я тоже его вчера смотрела...А там все-все для сыроедов подходит? Все эти конфетки тоже? 
Кстати, замечаю, что мой ребенок, видимо, скрытый сыроед :Smile: )) Он замечательно кушает марковки-яблоки-капусту(хрустеть нравится), вчера еще пару огурцов съел свежих, фундука. но вечером от тарелки макарон с сыром не отказался)))но не все сразу, как говорится...

----------


## Ramadana

Много пишут, что как раз дети то истинные сыроеды и под влиянием их малого опыта, они еще не так как взрослые подсели на приготовенную пищу, и поэтому с удовольствием едят сырые овощи и фрукты!
По поводу сухофруктов:
сушеный овощ или фрукт - допустим в сыроедении, если был приготовлен натуральным способом - то есть засушен на сонце, в крайне случае в дегидраторе при температуре не более 40-45 градусов (тогда в нем сохранены поезные свойства).

К сожалению, в наших магазинах (да и на рынках частично) продаются именно химически обработанные сухофрукты (подробнее объясняется ниже). Они выглядят красивее, долго не портятся, и их не едят вредители.

Но вид полноценных высококачественных сухофруктов лишен привлекательности, создаваемой химикатами, в некоторых плодах могут даже попадаться насекомые, но это, скорее, признак качества и съедобности – химии нет.

Ни один фрукт в процессе сушки не может остаться в своем первоначальном цвете, и, уж тем более, стать ярче и насыщенней. Это достигается лишь с помощью консервантов и красителей. Окуренные сернистым газом и окрашенные пищевыми красителями, перед нами предстают янтарный изюм, ярко-оранжевая курага, золотой инжир. Красиво, но знающий человек такие сухофрукты есть не будет.

Правильно высушенные сухофрукты сереют и темнеют:

- изюм и курага должны быть коричневыми,

- темный изюм — черным с голубоватым налетом,

- инжир – серым, светло-коричневым или черным. Последний, впрочем, чаще встречается свежим, так как для сушки больше подходит белый инжир.

----------


## Ramadana

Чаще всего сухофрукты окуривают сернистым ангидридом (двуокисью серы, сернистым газом, SO2, другое название – добавка Е220). Так производители убивают бактерии и делают продукт несъедобным для насекомых-вредителей.

Сухофрукты коптят в серном угаре, и они приобретают блеск и лоск в буквальном смысле слова. Урюк и кишмиш становятся золотистыми, прозрачными, чернослив прямо лоснится жиром и блестит на прилавке, словно отполированный черный мрамор.



ВЫВОД - СУШИТЕ САМИ!!!!

----------


## Ramadana

Вот замечательная статья о всех ухищрениях, на которые идут производители, лишь бы продать товар!
http://dobroweb.ru/secrets/914

----------


## Jazz

> ...Кстати, замечаю, что мой ребенок, видимо, скрытый сыроед)) Он замечательно кушает марковки-яблоки-капусту(хрустеть нравится)...


Точно! И у нас также. Вчера сточил своими шестью зубами целую морковину (небольшую, правда). И никаких ему сушек не надо, даже от любимого им сыра отказался, все "какО-какО" ходил грыз.)))
А еще удивляюсь: _lastochka_, какая ты Дюймовочка - тремя орешками наедаешься. Я вот тоже ставлю себе мисочку орешков на перекус (грамм 300). К вечеру обычно мисочка пустая, ну, максимум на 2 дня растяну.((((
*Ramadana*, спасибо за идею про чечевицу. У меня как раз лежит зеленая, но я думала, она тоже какая-нибудь обработанная. Чечевицу еще не пробовала пророщенную. Пошла "замачивать".)))

----------


## lastochka

Ха, Jazz, ну мне 3 орешка хватает на часик-2, а потом еще 3 :Smile: )) Кириллу меньше нужно. Он вообще как духовно продвинутый питается :Smile: ))))Жаль только, что духовность все-таки пока не та :Smile: ))

----------


## kiara

Вот у меня мысль всплыла - а капуста квашеная - она как в этом смысле? Вписывается в концепцию?

----------


## Ramadana

Капуста квашеная - уже не то, не сыроедческое питание. Туда же и соленья.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Есть такая книга чудесная у Поля Брегга (известный американский деятель альтернативной медицины, натуропат, диетолог, пропагандист здорового образа жизни, выдающийся деятель американского движения за здоровое питание, талантливый бизнесмен, шоумен.) *"Соль здоровья в кислой капусте без соли!"*

Там чудно изложено, что в капусте куча витаминов и как она полезна именно в квашеном виде, а также рецепты, как квасить без соли. Я, правда, ем всякую, но сильно прониклась этой классной книгой!

----------


## Ramadana

> Есть такая книга чудесная у Поля Брегга


Поль Брегг - замечательный натуропат. У меня есть его замечатеьные книги "Здоровое питание" и "Голодание" . Замечательные книги.
Среди других он известен как пропагандист очистительных голодовок и раздельного питания. 
Но то самое, что он пишет по поводу квашения капусты, опровергается другими учеными сыроедами и весьма аргументировано. 
Хотя я думаю, что каждый ищет своего гуру и свой стиль питания. 
Абсолютно также спорят на тему Меда - одни допускают его при сыроедении ,а другии против, т.к. это продукт Животного происхождения.
Сыроедение - есть замечательная основа, но дальше каждый сам себе подбирает тонкости питания, туда же входит и моноедение, и фрукториантство )))

----------


## kiara

Так, а на тему питья давайте поговорим....
Как насчет чая? Это растительное, но ведь же заваривается кипятком...От чая я не готова точно отказаться))))))))))))Ни-ни-ни! Без квашенной капусты можно жить, но без чая.....И кофе - что с ним?
Вообще - морсы всякие, настои...?

----------


## Ramadana

*ЧАЙ*
1) Большинство видов чая имеют ароматизаторы и красители. Те следы, которые вы видите на чашке после выпитого чая, остаются и внутри вашего организма. Кроме того, красители вредны.
2) Горячий чай обжигает ваши внутренние органы. Из-за сильной стимуляции горла, пищевода и желудка могут возникнуть болезненные изменения этих органов.
3) Спустя 20 минут после заваривания в нем начинается  отрицательный процесс  самопроизвольного окисления ароматических составляющих, фенола, липоидов, эфирных масел.
4) При длительном употреблении черного чая, зубы желтеют, а зеленый чай в больших количествах разрушает зубную эмаль.
5) Крепкий чай имеет высокое содержание кофеина и теина и может стать причиной головной боли и бессонницы.
6) Крепкий чай негативно влияет на работу сердца, стимулирует чрезмерное выделение желудочного сока.
7) Чай противопоказан при высокой температуре, потому что теофиллин, содержащийся в чае, еще больше повышает температуру тела.
8) Зеленый чай понижает артериальное давление, поэтому гипотоникам следует ограничить потребление зеленого чая

Есть мнение, что зелёный чай в больших количествах (5 чашек в день и более) способствует развитию рака. Так что будьте осторожны и не злоупотребляйте. А лучше всего - собирайте травяные чаи самостоятельно, если есть такая возможность. Это гораздо полезнее для здоровья

Настоящий чай раньше делали не кипятком, а заливали родниковой водой - это называлось ЗАВАРЫ.

----------


## Ramadana

*КОФЕ*

1) Вред кофе для детей огромен. Кофе нарушает рост и развитие ребенка. 
2) Кофе усиливает сердечную деятельность, возбуждает сосудодвигательный центр, учащает пульс. А также повышает артериальное давление
3) Кофе вреден для мочевой системы
4) Против научных цифр, как говорится, не попрешь. Научно доказан вред кофе для будущих мам. Если женщина во время беременности выпивает не менее 4-х чашек кофе вдень, то риск прерывания беременности составляет около 33 %.  Особенно силен вред кофе на сроках беременности от 20-ти недель. 
5) Точно установлено, что кофе препятствует усвоению и вымывает из организма кальций, маний, калий, натрий и некоторые другие микроэлементы.
6) Если женщина выпивает более 4-х чашек кофе в день, то у нее очень высок риск развития остеопороза. 
7) Кроме того, если умеренное потребление кофе может лишь выявить какие-то уже существующие нарушения в работе пищеварительного аппарата (изжога, гастриты и т. д.), то большие дозы кофе могут сами вызвать многочисленные сбои в организме. Например, недавно было установлено, что 4 чашке кофе в день в 2 раза повышают вероятность возникновения ревмоартрита. 
8) Превышая свою индивидуальную дозу, человек формирует у себя зависимость. Теперь отказаться от кофе он просто физически не может, организм реагирует сильной утомляемостью, сонливостью и даже депрессией. Но при этом со временем действие кофеина ослабляется и, чтобы достичь такого же эффекта, человеку приходится увеличивать дозу выпиваемого кофе. А к чему это приводит - читайте выше.

----------


## Ramadana

С точки зрения сыроедения:

1) Вода - ее вообще ничто не заменит, потому что все остальное и соки в том числе - это еда для организма, а жажду он утоляет ТОЛЬКО водой.
И если вы, когда хочется пить - пьете вместо воды кофе, чай, соки, газировки, компоты, молоко - вы тем самым обезвоживаете организм.

2) Свежевыжатые соки - срок годности 10 минут.

3) Завары - травы залитые и настоенные родниковой водой.

4) Компоты (древнее) - это ягоды, настоенные на родниковой воде. Со временем название осталось, а смысл поменялся, теперь компот варят, разрушая все полезные свойства. Впринципе морсы - похоже, только опять же не из варенья, а из свежих ягод, плодов.

5) Ореховое молоко (тыквенные семечки, миндальное итд)

Вот собственное и все!

----------


## lastochka

Спасибо! А мне вот еще непонятно по орехам. Так и не выяснила, можно ли кешью? 
Где можно почитать побольше рецептиков сырых блюд(для тех, кто не моно)
И вообще, ничего не понимаю, почему мясо-мертвая еда? И традиционно его ели с древних времен, охотились люди, на костре в пещере готовили...В чем тут дело?Чем вредно для организма-то?(например, постное мясо курицы или индейки, ни про какую свинину речь не веду)

----------


## lastochka

Заветный вопрос:где купить дегидратор? и сколько он стоит?(пс.шерстила в инете, ничего не нашла(()

----------


## kiara

Спасибо!
Но я все таки про чай уточню. Мы не пьем плохой чай, с ненатуральными добавками, я уж молчу про эти пакетики))))))))))
Есть же каркаде и кудин - собственно не чайный лист, но напиток из видов чайных. Хороший чай и не заливают кипятком - кипятком обваривают посуду, а листы чая заливают водой не более 80 гр.
Сам чай не разрушает эмаль и не препятствует усвоению кальция - ферменты чая не позволяют усваиваться в достаточном объеме фолиевой кислоте - вот поэтому и происходят все вышеназванные процессы. Но - если вы не испытываете фолиевой анемии, то при нормальном кол-ве чая, все это вам не грозит.
Вообще, почему я про чай - у нас в стране чай пить вообще не умеют и не любят. Вернее любят так, как умеют)))) Широкая русская душа требует чай по пол-литра заваривать))))) Вот на родине чая, там где умеют и знают о нем все, люди не мрутЬ и даже наоборот - "плодяться и размножаются" на зависть всему миру)))))))))
Яна - если опустить все отрицательные рассуждения, то сам напиток чай - вписывается в концепцию или нет? Мне это не принципиально, просто для прояснения мат.части) 
Кофе я пью оч редко, чашечку в месяц, другой для души и удовольствия...хороший кофе стоит ох как...4 чашки в день - это расчет для миллиардеров или это про сублимированные помои?!
По морсам чуть тоже не поняла - морс в моем понимании: из свежих ягод выжали сок, развели водой (добавили кому надо сахар\мед), чуть настояли и пьем. Вроде все ж  в концепции. М?
Кстати вот про травяные чаи - они не столь безобидны...очень многие травы надо осторожно пить, некоторые вообще друг с другом не дружат, а некоторые прямо опасны для детей и беременных...
Выходит вода, хорошая родниковая, из проверенных мест.
А соки - они не мертвые? Они ж мгновенно окисляются...вообще я их не лю, вернее сложно у меня с ними...
Яна - если не складывается дружба с какими-то соками свежими - стоит продолжать, или прислушаться к организму...?Причем если свежие овощи и фрукты - все отлично, а вот сок из них - никак((((

----------


## kiara

> Заветный вопрос:где купить дегидратор? и сколько он стоит?(пс.шерстила в инете, ничего не нашла(()


Чичаз я тебе открою заветно место))))  http://i-mne.com/degidrator-exkalibur  цена от 300$ с доставкой из США

----------


## Ramadana

Самые сыроедческие дегидраторы с регулировкой температуры - это:
1) Эскалибур
http://dry.naturfood.net/
2) Биолайн
http://rawgarden.org/

----------


## Ramadana

Девочки, кого интересют рецепты сыроедческие
Вот замечательная ссылка на дневник рецептов сыроедки
http://rawinrussian.livejournal.com/197349.html#cutid1

----------


## Ramadana

> если опустить все отрицательные рассуждекния, то сам напиток чай - вписывается в концепцию или нет?


Даже если убрать все отрицательное, то все равно чай не вписывается в концепцию СЫРОЕДЕНИЯ по одной простой причине - он ЗАВАРИВАЕТСЯ КИПЯТКОМ!

----------


## kiara

Вообщет - Не кипятком)))))))))))))
У мекня вот такой вопрос возник....А источники информции? Яна, ты когда разбиралсь в этом вопросе - каими источниками пользовалась? Авторы, просто отзывы людей...
Я все больше читаю личные отзывы людей...их впечатления, то есть - то, что подходит лично этму конкретному организму...Но этот опыт же нельзя обобщить...
Тот же Брегг - он же писал только о себе...
Ян, ты как все это фильтровала - если фильтровала? Метод проб и ошибок?

P.S. Биолайновских дегидраторов сейчс нет нигде, только Эскалибур, цены одиноковые что на " и-мне", что на сайте "натур-фуд".

----------


## kiara

Вот, кстати - а есть какие-то принципиальные отличия "наших" сушилок по цене 2т.р - 5т.р и дегидраторов за 10.000р и выше? Сушат одинаково, устройство тоже вроде одинаковое...Раскладка продуктов - вертикальные подносики и там и там...
У нас есть советский "Веторок", в деревне валяется, но яблочки исправно сушит...
Яна - ты пользуешься каким-нибудь?

----------


## kazangi

имхо, лучше русской печки - нет сушилки))) мы в деревне все подряд на ней сушим. особенно вкусно - когда листья малины намазать малиной и засушить, ммм...

----------


## Kusya

kiara, меня тоже всегда интересовала чайная тема, чай я просто обожаю!!... но, к сожалению, Ramadana совершенно права: ничего хорошего нашему организму от черного чая не будет... наши предки пили Иван-чай (Кипрей) очень вкусный, полезный и совершенно не вредный, его можно пить и детям, и беременным, и кормящим. Его так много растет в наших местах, этим летом я его насушила, и мы с удовольствием пьем! еще очень вкусный чай мы покупали здесь  http://milenki.ru/iarmarka?page=shop...&category_id=1

----------


## Ramadana

По сушилке:
у меня Эскалибур
вообще по поводу сравнения цен и функций
оказалось:
все остальные в магазинах любым марок (по крайней мере которые нам попадались) - они все сушат от 70 градусов
а должно быть не более 45!!!!!
у некоторых нет даже ручного выстраивания температуры, он сушит, но целебные свойства. которые поидее должны сохраниться - он убивает!

Вот и все сравнение!
А в вышеуказанных дегидраторах есть терморегулятор! Только и всего!
А остальное дело вкуса, кому с дверкой, кому открытый, кому такие поддоны, кому другие - это уже не важно! Важно - какая ТЕМЕПЕРАТУРА!

----------


## Ramadana

> имхо, лучше русской печки - нет сушилки)))


Сейчас русские печки, которые сохранились до наших времен средняя ее температура 65 градусов, по сыроедению вроде как не подходит. У самих у бабушки в деревне такая печка!
Но думаю если разогреть, а потом чуть остудить и сушить там в тепле 40-градусном - то вот тот самый дегидратор))))))

----------


## Kusya

> И вообще, ничего не понимаю, почему мясо-мертвая еда? И традиционно его ели с древних времен, охотились люди, на костре в пещере готовили...В чем тут дело?Чем вредно для организма-то?(например, постное мясо курицы или индейки, ни про какую свинину речь не веду)


про мясо можно говорить бесконечно, мне кажется...если опустить этическую сторону вопроса (мне самой очень трудно об этом читать, тем более смотреть) то некоторые моменты можно посмотреть здесь:
1. История вегетарианства http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veg-history.htm
2. Человек - не хищник, а растительноядный http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/fruitnotmeat.htm
3. Вегетарианство и здоровье. Вегетарианство для детей, беременных и кормящих женщин http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veg-health.htm#ch
4. Вегетарианство и экология http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veg-ecology.htm

----------


## kazangi

> Сейчас русские печки, которые сохранились до наших времен средняя ее температура 65 градусов, по сыроедению вроде как не подходит. У самих у бабушки в деревне такая печка!
> Но думаю если разогреть, а потом чуть остудить и сушить там в тепле 40-градусном - то вот тот самый дегидратор))))))


 мы не внутрь пихаем, там сгорит все))) а сверху ставим

----------


## Jazz

> Сейчас русские печки, которые сохранились до наших времен средняя ее температура 65 градусов, по сыроедению вроде как не подходит. У самих у бабушки в деревне такая печка!
> Но думаю если разогреть, а потом чуть остудить и сушить там в тепле 40-градусном - то вот тот самый дегидратор))))))


Не, сушить не *в* печке, а *на* печке. Там никак не 65 - мы ж на ней лежим-не кукарекаем.))))) По-моему, *kazangi* именно это имела в виду.))))
Нам бабушка тоже так раньше сушила яблочки - супер вкусно!

А я вот тут подумала: есть у меня аэрогриль. Любые продукты при готовке в нем довольно сильно высушваются. И регулятор температуры есть. Чем не дегидратор?)))) Как вы думаете?

----------


## Jazz

Тьфу, пока я писала, Ирина уже сама все пояснила.))))

----------


## Ramadana

> мы не внутрь пихаем, там сгорит все))) а сверху ставим


ну да. я так и подумала))))

----------


## Ramadana

> А я вот тут подумала: есть у меня аэрогриль. Любые продукты при готовке в нем довольно сильно высушваются. И регулятор температуры есть. Чем не дегидратор?)))) Как вы думаете?


35-45 температура там если есть - то и отлично, самый что ни на есть сыроедческий дегидратор)

----------


## Jazz

*Kusya*, сходила по твоей ссылке с чаями (спасибо!!!) и не могу не выдать такой офф: не знала о существовании такого родового поместья совсем рядом. Но! Это ж моя историческая родина!!! У меня прадеду после раскулачивания пришлось спешно уехать из дер. Матово - это совсем рядом с Милёнками. Давным-давно хотела туда съездить. Вот и еще один повод появился. Как потеплеет - обязательно...

----------


## Ramadana

> У мекня вот такой вопрос возник....А источники информции? Яна, ты когда разбиралсь в этом вопросе - каими источниками пользовалась? Авторы, просто отзывы людей...
> Я все больше читаю личные отзывы людей...их впечатления, то есть - то, что подходит лично этму конкретному организму...Но этот опыт же нельзя обобщить...
> Тот же Брегг - он же писал только о себе...
> Ян, ты как все это фильтровала - если фильтровала? Метод проб и ошибок?


Да. конечно здесь и собственный опыт, и многочисленное множество источников, интервью, форумов где делятся информацией другие сыроеды, книг итд
Некоторые из источников привожу ниже:
1) Александр Чупрун "Натурапатия" и др книги
2) Шемшук "Сыроедение - путь к бессмертию"
3) Герберт Шелтон
4) Норман Уокер (лечение живыми соками)
5) Аршавир Тер-Ованесян (Атеров) 
6) Виктория Бутенко   (12 ступеней к сыроедению)
7) Биография Орнеллы Мути
8) Биография КэрОЛ АЛт
9) Ричард Блэкмен
10) Сыроед культурист Durian
11) Маркус Роткранз 
12) Вагэ Даниэлян
13) Кандидат медицинских наук Галина Шаталова, известная вегетарианка СССР
14) Сторм Талиферо
15) Вдохновила биография и интервью Алексея Мартынова:



16) Вайнер Э. Н. - Валеология Учебник для вузов
вот из нее: http://www.syromonoed.com/?q=node/16
17) сайт изюма
итд

----------


## Ramadana

> Хороший чай и не заливают кипятком - кипятком обваривают посуду, а листы чая заливают водой не более 80 гр.
> По морсам чуть тоже не поняла - морс в моем понимнии: из свежих ягод выжали сок, развели водой (добавили кому надо сахар\мед), чуть настояли и пьем. Вроде все ж  в концепции. М?
> Кстати вот про травяные чаи - они не столь безобидны...очень многие травы надо осторожно пить, некоторые вообще друг с другом не дружат, а некоторые прямо опасны для детей и беременных...
> Выходит вода, хорошая родниковая, из проверенных мест.
> А соки - они не мертвые? Они ж мгновенно окисляются...вообще я их не лю, вернее сложно у меня с ними...
> Яна - если не складывается дружба с какими-то соками свежими - стоит продолжать, или прислушаться к организму...?Причем если свежие овощи и фрукты - все отлично, а вот сок из них - никак((((


1) Про чай, то что не более 80 градусов - это не сыроедение, должно быть не более 45 градусов, тогда пожалуйста, можно такой чай)))
2) Морс - как ни назови, гнлавное чтобы смысл был сыроедческий: если есть свежие ягоды, вода до 45 градусов или вообще нет воды, НИКАКОГО сахара, тогда все ок! Можно такой МОРС)
3) Соки свежевыжатые "умирают" через 10 минут . С окислением абсолютно согласна. По правилам сыроедения - соки это не 100% полезный продукт. Возьмем фрукт например яблоко. Когда мы его едим, собственные ферменты яблока соместно с нашим желудочным соком переваривают его и усваювают максимально все полезные витамины итд. Когда мы из яблока выжимаем сок, то мы теряем витамины на 70%. Пить можно, но по сравнению с исходным яблоком - уже не тот продукт питания. Это можно использовать при переходе на данное питание, для облегчения самого перехода и адаптации. 
Кстати по поводу организма, который отрицательно реагирует на соки - абсолютно не удивлюсь. причина как раз и ес ть, что это неполноценный продукт, лишенный многого.
Но конечно если сравнивать свежевыжатый сок и кофе, то сок лучше)))) Как говориться из двух зол выбираем наименьшее.

----------


## kazangi

ого! а я как-то на каком-то сыроедческом сайте прочитала рекомендацию 4х-месячному ребенку давать соки в качестве лекарства от кишечных проблем - это как?

----------


## lastochka

я думаю, что это из серии "в семье не без урода"

----------


## Ramadana

> 4х-месячному ребенку давать соки в качестве лекарства от кишечных проблем


Чего только не придумают. Самое идеальное для 4-хмесячного - это ГВ (с учетом .что мама ест натуральные продукты)))) и тогда проблем с кишечником не будет

----------


## lastochka

Кхе-кхе, Рамаданочка, я бы не была столь категоричной)))Ну чесслово. Повышенное газообразование от бобовых еще никто не отменял. Ну и вообще каждый малыш индивидуален...

----------


## lastochka

Вот попалась на глаза толковая статья! делюсь!
http://www.gnozis.info/?q=node/6196

----------


## Домик в деревне

О! Вот очень правильно про то, что первично должно быть состояние, а затем уже средства его поддержания. И цель - здоровье, а не питаться чисто сырым. Просто я допускаю и понимаю, что для кого-то именно в радикальном сыроедение здоровье, а кому-то нужно сначала парочку лечебных голоданий, баня и просто "меньше жрать" для хорошего оздоровительного эффекта. Ну и потом когда-то, возможно, этот человек просветлится до сыроедения.

----------


## Ramadana

> Кхе-кхе, Рамаданочка, я бы не была столь категоричной)))Ну чесслово. Повышенное газообразование от бобовых еще никто не отменял. Ну и вообще каждый малыш индивидуален...


* lastochka*  В 4 месяца кормить малыша бобовыми?!)))) Или мама при ГВ наелась бобовых?) Я не поняла, где подвох?)

----------


## Ramadana

Девочки, прочитала я статью Карабинского.
Первое на, что обратила внимание это приписочка внизу:

"Вадим Карабинский- автор книги «Питаться, как дышать» (Скачать книгу) Практикует различные способы здорового питания с 1999 года. *Опыт чистого сыроедения — один год.* "

С самой статьей я 80% не согласна, только на 20%. Вообще пессимизм у него полный)
Так как мы с автором одного стажа сыроедения))) Решила его СУБЪЕКТИВНЫЙ взгляд сравнить со своим опытом)

1) Конечно он молодец про природу, про дом возле леса, про городскую суету, воздух, работу итд
Но приподносится это так, что получается пока вы не выехали за пределы цивилизации, то и нет смысла так питаться - загаживайте организм по полной, и только потом, когда приобретете близость к природе - можете переходить на сыроедение))) 
ЧУШЬ, есть желание и возможность, надо начинать в любых условиях и с малого, будь то питание и вода! 
2) А теперь я увидела тот самый ключ в статье, на котором и зиждется все личное мировозрение годовалого сыроеда!
В пункте, где плюсы сыроедения, есть пункт №5
*"Моносыроедение оставляет чистыми посуду и кухню"*А до этого сказано выше: Сыроедение - это питание ТОЛЬКО сырыми овощами, зеленью, фруктами, орехами, семечками *и мёдом*. Термически обработанную пищу сыроеды не едят. 
Уже вывод, что у человека опыт НЕ чистого сыроедения! Потому что мед не входит!
Когда люди стали узнавать про данное питание - как и везде стало появлятся много подразделов к этому питанию:
*ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО - сыроедение - это питание вышеперечисленным, без меда, без смешивания, без салатов, без соков, без блюд - тоесть так сказать, ИДЕАЛЬНОЕ ПИТАНИЕ ДЛЯ ОРГАНИЗМА.*Есть, например, помидор, вот и ешь его целым. Апельсин - также итд.
Народ стал практиковать, у кого то стало получаться, у кого-то не очень, у кого-то были срывы на старую еду, и чтобы как то себя оправдать начались споры, что и вообще сыроедение это панацея, да и мед можно, да и кешью магазинный ТОЖЕ можно (несмотря на то что сырой его не ввозят, он весь обработанный), у кого то и сыр появился - что в этом такого! - тудаже в сыроедение его. Завалили интернет этим мусором, что новичку вообще не разобраться, где ИСТИНА! Каждый тянет одеяло на себя, кто-то и в сыроедении начал калории считать! - ну это вообще маразм!

Попробую отделить зерна от плевел (если кому любопытна эта тема))
1) Когда это началось (путаница с сырым питанием), то *НАСТОЯЩИЕ сыроеды*, чтобы отделиться от *ПСЕВДОсыроедов* (постараюсь для разграничения понятий использовать эти термины) - стали обозначать себя *МОНОСЫРОЕДЫ*!!!

Карабинский пишет:

*В идеальных условиях сыроедение — это естественный способ питания человека. Бог создал Рай и поселил в нём человека. В Раю Адаму не нужно было убивать мамонтов, а Еве стоять у плиты. Всё, что нужно было человеку, давала природа.*

Когда заходит речь о природе, речь заходит именно о МОНОСЫРОЕДЕНИЕ - это когда за один прием пищи ты питаешься одним видом продукта!

Вы можете представить себе Еву без плиты, но разве можете представить Еву с блендером, соковыжималкой и теркой))))

2) Про экологию городов и вообще экологию саму я не спорю с автором. Но когда он пишет про сыроедение в городе:

"В таких условиях сыроедение — это медленное самоубийство, впрочем, как и городской способ питания. В первом случае организм погибает от недостатка необходимых веществ, а во втором — от переизбытка вредных."

Вот здесь автор искажает истину. 
Если с научной точки зрения смотреть на организм, то сыроедение ему полезно, а "обычная" еда вредна и убивает медленно. И не важно в каких условиях. Особенно последняя строчка у автора: при обычном питании - недостаток необходимых веществ, а при сыроедении - избыток вредных! Это что за бред! Логика где в словах - это уже антиреклама просто)))
Смысл в том, что "обычное" питание - это вредно всегда, не чуть-чуть, не просто чего то там полезного вам не хватает, это можно расценивать только как яд и токсины (не приписывайте только мне эти выводы, это научные исследования, прост оя кратко привожу). Тогда. как сыроедение - это абсолют для человека и его организма. Он из того же самого фрукта поучает ВСЕ необходимые вещества для строения клеток. Возьмем к примеру 2-х человек: оба живут в городе, оба дышать одинаковым загазованным воздухом, оба пью родниковую какую-никакую воду, НО первый - питается термически-обработанной пищей(жарит, варит, фаст-фуд итд), а второй - сырыми фруктами и овощами с нитратами! 
*Первый - себя медленно убивает, он не то что недополучает поезных веществ, он еще и убивает микрофлору, зашлаковывает органы, приближает старение и болезни.
Второй - получает полезные вещества и наряду с ними небоьшой %нитратов. Как ведет себя организм? Он подкреплен витаминами и проводит санитарную работу - он выводит нитраты спокойно из организма. Конечно это тоже не полезно!
Но если их двух сравнить - у кого из них положение лучше?* А в идеале конечно надо стремиться к природе, кому то к родовым поместьям, ии просто к домику в деревне, к экологии итд
*Но ПОКА из двух зол выбираем наименьшее!*

----------


## Ramadana

3) Карабинский пишет про ГМО. А кто знает принцип ГМО?
ГМО - не могут быть плодовые деревья? Потому что дерево многолетнее, а ГМО-продукт не может давать потомства - он однолетен.
Просто когда говорят про ГМО-яблоко и ГМО-апельсин, честное слово это уже ПАНАЦЕЯ)))))

4)  Седующий его пост:
В такой агрессивной среде менять способ питания — это насилие над собой. Нужно заставлять себя есть полезную пищу и усилием воли отказываться от вредной, которую хочется. Это неестественно. 90% энергии уходит на борьбу с внешней средой. Особенно мешают сомнения родственников и застолья друзей  :Smile: .

Честно, примерила чисто к себе:
1) Насилия над собой нет) Если у кого насилие при переходе на такое питание, тоже не советую издеваться, может придет позже. А вообще это как с курением, если ты ХОЧЕШЬ и осознал разумом - то легко изменишься (имею опыт)) курила 13 лет и бросила в один день).
А если усилия, тяжело - значит где-то мозгом не согласен, не хочешь менять привычный образ жизни, может мало аргументов для себя в подсознании привел итд
2)Мешают сомнения родственников и застолья)))
Ни капли не мешают) Это скорее мы им мешаем), хотя и то не верно. Конечно найдуться и поучат, и по пугают и попристают)) А на застольях была и не раз и на свадьбе - так же как и все развлекались) И у виска никто не крутил, хотя может это от окружения зависит...
3) Следующий пост автора:
Если цель сыроедения — здоровье, то есть более эффективные способы его улучшить.
Человек на 80% состоит из воды, а без воздуха не может прожить и 5 минут. Начать питаться натуральными продуктами — это лишь 5—10% от того, что нужно сделать, чтобы организм перестал стареть.

Абсолютно не соглашусь:
Если говорить о здоровье - сыроедение большую роль играет. Опять же автор кратко затронул, что мы состоим из 80% воды, и сделал вывод, что значит вода важнее))) тоже и с воздухом)))
Абсурд.
Наш организм такой уникальный и в нем все распределено по схеме:
без воздуха мы не можем прожить и 5 минут - есть легкие (это очень сильный орган) который максимально будет вас защищать, фильтровать, очищать как сможет - это их работа, у них очень высокая производительность, потому что это повышенная опасность для человека, если они отключаться - это МГНОВЕННАЯ СМЕРТЬ. ВОзьмите курильщика, и так газами выхлопными дышит, да еще и курит, а они все терпят, работают, фильтрую, люди по 30 лет себя травят и живут. Я не рекламирую курение, я восхищаюсь нашими уникальными свойствами организма, каждый орган до последнего борется за жизнь хозяина.
Тоже и с водой.
А вот если перейти к желудку, кишечнику, печени, то здесь уже иммунитет не такой сильный, хотя тоже возьмите, пьем пепси-колу (которой двигатели моют) и живем, пусть с болячками и стареем раньше но живем.
Из биологических 150 лет - проживаем половину. В среднем норма уже 75 летняя смертность. Типа от старости человек умер, да КАКОЙ старости, врачи даже признают, что все что до 150 лет считается насильственной смертью. Если только вдуматься: мы умираем молодыми только внешне мы старики, и органы наши наполовину поотказывали и болячек целыйбукет.
ПИТАНИЕ - играет БОЛЬШУЮ РОЛЬ! Как раз оно в первую нас или поддерживает или убивает! Потому что ТОЛЬКО из еды организм СТРОИТ новые клетки, не из воды, не из воздуха, а ИМЕННО ИЗ ЕДЫ. 

4) Про рецепты у него сказано:
"Болшинство рецептов сыроедов сложнее рецептов традиционного питания."
В рецептах используются несовместимые продукты.
Большинство сыроедов не выдерживают паузы между приёмами несовместимых продуктов.

Опять же тема СЫРОЕДЕНИЯ и МОНОСЫРОЕДЕНИЯ.
Те кто используют рецепты в сыроедении, мешают продукты, даже мед едят - чаще применяют такой вид питания на начальном переходе. Мне первое время он сильно помог. А потом постепенно все отпадает, рецепты уходят на задний план и организм готов сам перейти на НАСТОЯЩЕЕ СЫРОЕДЕНИЕ - МОНО
Есть и такие, кто зацикливается на этом перевалочном пункте с салатами и там и остатся, *конечно эффект от СЫРОЕДЕНИЯ ПРОСТОГО и МНОСЫРОЕДЕНИЯ ОЧЕНЬ отличается, уж поверьте*
Кстати автор статьи пишет: В итоге я ЗА сыроедение, но с рядом условий. Могу и хочу аргументировать каждый пункт. *Но на сегодня хватит – устал и кушать хочется. Мне ещё сырые овощи на салат резать* 
*Видимо он сам так и остался для себя на ПСЕВДОСЫРОЕДЕНИИ!*ПОэтому он перечисляет в минусах:
 Сыроеды много едят, едят постоянно, переедают.
Сыроеды думают о еде постоянно (что где купить, что как приготовить, что когда правильно съесть).
Этот синдром ЖОРА присутсвовает только на ПСЕВДОСЫРОЕДЕНИИ, на МОНО его нет!

Также автор пишет:
Редкий сыроед выглядит пышущим здоровьем.

Так и хочеться подкорректировать фразу: 
*Редкий псевдосыроед выглядит пыщущим здоровьем.*Что не скажешь про МОНОСЫРОЕДОВ.

НУ а то, что автор пишет: 
Сыроеды считают сыроедение панацеей (вплоть до безсмертия).
))) Это да, и такие есть))) Но мне кажется везде чудаков найдется)))
__________________________________________________  ________________

p.s. - Все выше описанное исключительно мой опыт, мнение и взгляд со стороны.
А вообще как в поговорке: Сыроед сыроеду рознь)))

Жизнь у нас одна, и каждый сам себе выбирает и питание, и окружение, и работу, и здоровье в руках человека всего лишь

*А вообще если посмотреть на МОНОСЫРОЕДЕНИЕ с точки зрения ПРИРОДЫ
ВСЕ ВСЕ ГЕНИАЛЬНОЕ ПРОСТО!*

----------


## lastochka

Не, ну конечно я про маму...Даже от банальных яблок(мама поела) у малыша может быть повышенное газообразование...Тут порой и слинг-лягушка-сися не помогут. пс это я исходя из опыта моих детей. У одного почти ничего не было. А второй(старший) слегка страдал коликами...Но! Стоит заметить, что я будучи жуткой лентяйкой совершенно не соблюдала диету :Smile:

----------


## Ramadana

А-а, про маму поняла)))
Кстати газообразование вызывается, как реакция на сырые фрукты-овощи у людей на обычном питании, это первичная реакция организма, со временем она проходит)))
А то, что у малыша газообразование - тот же случай, малыш получал вместе с ГВ всё то, что ела мама, а основной рацион "обычный". Соответственно и реакция у малыша на яблоко, как у взрослого - газообразование.

----------


## lastochka

Это как раз то, о чем я подумала, написав свой предыдущий пост... :Smile:  
Будем ждать ваших дневников после рождения малыша, ок? Расскажете потом, как было... Может я к третьему малышу тоже буду уже чистой сыроежкой и не буду знать таких проблем как колики...

----------


## Ramadana

Обязательно напишу)

----------


## Ramadana

кстати про акриламид...
у женщин, предпочитающих продукты с акриламидом, рак груди встречается в 2 раза чаще, чем у тех, кто их избегает. И сделали они это очень убедительно. Учёные не только провели опрос женщин по питанию, но и определили содержание акриламида у них в организме. Есть данные, что это вещество увеличивает риск рака яичников на 79%, матки - на 28%, а почек - на 59%.
а откуда в питании берется этот акриламид - информирует вот эта полезная статейка:
http://gubkin.info/zdorovie/16807-v-...erzhatsya.html

----------


## kazangi

а что вы думаете про праноедение? есть оно вообще?

----------


## Ramadana

Практикующие праноеды существуют. 
Праноедение - оно же сонцеедение, бретарианство, в моем понимании - это голодание организма, которое приносит лечебный эффект, но кроме него нужна и еда. Но есть подвижники праноедения, которые считают, что праноедение - это и есть единственное питание человека.
Где-то читала, что праноедение - это следующий уровень питания человека. Вобщем информация такого плана. Сама я праноедение не практикую, лично с праноедами не знакома, любопытно было бы пообщаться лично с праноедом, у которого стаж хотя бы не менее года)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот еще статья попалась интересная про сухофрукты.

http://www.e-fruit.ru/?r=29

----------


## Ramadana

Девчонки, если кому интересно про сыроедение и веганское питание полезная и познавательная информация,
я по просьбе знакомых еще полгода назад сделала книжку (состоит из 3 частей), это своего рода справочник собранной информации с различных источников по данному питанию;
она пока не напечатана, а только в электронном виде,
выкладываю ссылку 1 части
http://ifolder.ru/20941756
кому интересно, можете почитать

1 часть называется: "Шокирующая правда о еде"
2 часть: "Доверяйте природе"
3 часть: "А что едят другие"

----------


## Ramadana

2-я часть: http://ifolder.ru/20941862
3-я часть: http://ifolder.ru/20941893

----------


## lastochka

спасибо. я скачаю обязательно!

----------


## Ramadana

Средняя продолжительность нашей жизни красноречиво свидетельствует, что мы не доживаем до физиологической старости по меньшей мере 40 лет, а это результат воздействия на организм в первую очередь неправильного питания.
очень интересная статья на тему: питание и доголетие
http://veg.plaintest.com/habits/

----------


## lastochka

Рамадана и девочки, которые не едят мясо! Скажите, а как обстоят дела с рыбой? Где можно об этом почитать? Интересует красная, поскольку мне хочется только её. Раньше я к рыбе была в целом равнодушна, а вот, возможно, в связи с исключением мяса, потянуло на неё. И вообще вдруг захотелось морепродуктов, видимо после рецепта салата с креветками от Домика . Тоже делала его на НГ. Давно креветки не ела - соскучилась.

----------


## lastochka

Еще немного похвастаюсь. Купила спаржу молодую. Собираюсь делать суп-пюре сыроедческий для сына и себя. У нас вообще с сыроедением лады. В том плане, что не полностью сыроеды, но концепция лично моему организму и моим детям , очевидно, подходит. Дома 4 вида орехов, семечки тыквенные и подсолнечника(нежареные), много овощей и фруктов. Я ем вареную пищу 1 раз в день(либо крупу, либо макароны-картошку). В остальное время салаты и сыроедческие супы. Не могу отказаться от хлеба и печенья(пеку сама, либо юбилейное). Сметана ушла из рациона, зато появился сыр твердых сортов. ну и вот срываюсь на рыбу. Других срывов нет, потому что я для себя решила, что у меня не жесткая диета, а как бы такой стиль жизни. И что если захочется, то я съем. Вот рыбу и ем

----------


## kiara

Аналогично - я тоже полюбила рыбу))))))))) Не кушала рыбное вообще, а вот с моментом исключения мяса, даже ранее этого - рыба стала для меня привлекательной.
Теперь я просто фанат рыбного))))От креветок до речной рыбешки, но больше всего люблю форель. Готовлю обычно на пару, жареную в принципе не лю, ибо от вкуса рыбы ничего не остается, а вот на пару - ммммммм. Еще хорошую форель могу "посолить" на пол-дня в холодильнике, в сущности - сырая, чуть присоленая, рыба выходит) очень вкусно. С рыбой ем всегда много "зеленого" - любые листья салатные, огурец\авокадо, лимон.
И вот та же песня с твердым сыром)))))) Хотя его я всегда любила) Но сейчас - особенно, а  из незрелых сыров люблю Эменталь.
И еще я заметила, что совсем отказалась от яиц...Раньше я и помыслить утра не могла без пары жаренных яиц с гренками, а тут уже больше 3-х лет видеть их не могу...

----------


## Kusya

мы не едим рыбу по тем же причинам, по которым не едим и мясо (и яйца тоже недавно перестали есть). тут разницы для нас нет. если интересно поподробнее именно про рыбу, можно почитать например здесь http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veg-fish/fish-compassion.htm. но если организму на данном этапе сложно отказаться от рыбы, все-таки ешьте ее лучше термически обработанную. в сырой, соленой рыбе много паразитов..

----------


## Kusya

lastochka, вы просто молодцы! я за вас рада. а мы недавно попробовали сделать сыроедческие конфеты)) фундук размолоть в муку и добавить мед, из этой массы можно лепить всякие шарики, батончики..в качестве начинки я добавляла цельные орешки, корицу, кэроб.. после приготовления можно немножко заморозить...очень просто и вкусно, завтра опять делать будем!

----------


## lastochka

Спасибо, девочки! 
А у меня сегодня суперобед. сыроедческий борщ и салатик вкусняшка! правда, к борщу очень захотелось хлеба, позволила себе половину кусочка. Запила все двумя стаканами воды(в борще чеснок - пить очень захотелось). Хожу и радуюсь. полна сил и энергии. жду гостей и готовлю сыроедческий стол))) Кстати, не зря я помидоры не покупаю..не нра они мне зимой вообще(да и летом не всегда).А вот Киара написала, что они гмо, так ваще отрезало

----------


## Ramadana

Меня поражает, что оказывается людей, стремящихся к сыроедению в Калуге, гораздо больше, чем я думала))) Здорово

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Спасибо, девочки! 
> А у меня сегодня суперобед. сыроедческий борщ и салатик вкусняшка! правда, к борщу очень захотелось хлеба, позволила себе половину кусочка. Запила все двумя стаканами воды(в борще чеснок - пить очень захотелось). Хожу и радуюсь. полна сил и энергии. жду гостей и готовлю сыроедческий стол))) Кстати, не зря я помидоры не покупаю..не нра они мне зимой вообще(да и летом не всегда).А вот Киара написала, что они гмо, так ваще отрезало


Ленкин, а напиши рецепт супа. И как вообще у тебя продвигается?
У нас, например, с недавнего времени ну очень много фруктов в доме водится, все лежит на видных местах и все их поедают. Прям праздник какой-то!

----------


## lastochka

Борщ:
Готовится так....Натираем половину свеклы и 1 морковь на терке, мелкой соломкой нарезаем белокачанную капусту. Чуть добавляем соли и перетираем....Добавляем нарезанный стебель сельдерея и мелко нарезанный красный болгарский перец. В блендере, добавив чуть воды, смешиваем чеснок 3-4 зубчика, яблоко, немного лимонного сока, 2 помидора, половину свеклы, маленькую морковь. Выливаем эту смесь в нарезанные овощи. При подаче можно добавить лимон, зелень и пророщенный нут! 
Мне еще нравятся фаршированные помидоры :Smile: 

На 8 помидорок!
7-8 штук грецкого ореха
1 авокадо
1 зубчик чеснока
5 листиков свежего базилика
немного укропа и петрушки.
мякоть из 4-х свежих помидорок.
Грецкий орех,очищенный,перемолоть в кофемолке. Эту муку пересыпать в стакан от ручного блендера и добавить туда же все выше написанные ингредиенты,все взбить до состояния однородной массы, посолить по вкусу и наполнить этим фаршем помидорки!

Утром я часто делаю бананово-ореховую пасту. Измельчаю орехи на муку, добавляю банан, в блендере до однородной массы довожу и кушаю. Недавно еще и яблочка добавила. Нежная кислинка! 
У нас, помимо огромного кол-ва салатов, эти рецепты очень любимы...
А вы что сыроедческого готовите?

----------


## Веснушка

отличные рецепты!!! приму к сведению! на сыроедение пока переходить не думаю, но даже просто в контексте здоровго питания очень здоровские блюда!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> отличные рецепты!!! приму к сведению! на сыроедение пока переходить не думаю, но даже просто в контексте здоровго питания очень здоровские блюда!


+ мульон.

Также хочу похвастаться, где ж как не здесь, что у нас в рационе появилась зеленая гречка, овес и пшеница, проращиваю ее. Еще замачиваю льняное семя в воде - очень вкусно. Ну и просто в свете разных обсуждений в доме стало много фруктов, это так радует глаз. И все домашние то и дело бегают за яблочком, апельсином, бананом. Вот!

----------


## Kusya

мы вчера приготовили сыроедческую халву: быстро, очень полезно и результат всем понравился! зеленую гречку размололи в кофемолке, добавили грецких орешков и мед, все! рецептик нашла тут http://evgenyfedorenko.com/?p=1949, там еще много интересного...

----------


## lastochka

Девочки, сообщаю немного наши новости. Пока мы были на Кипре, мы конкретно сыроедили. По пути из аэропорта заехали в магазин и , увидев свежайшие огурцы с грядки по 70 евроцентов и другие овощи-фрукты от ближайшего фермера по тем же ценам, мы сошли с ума и как понакупили всего-всего . ну и масел, конечно. И понеслась. дети нас поддерживали и тоже ели с нами фруктики. особенно клубнику, конечно. Но дня через 4 захотелось выпечки- не стали себе отказывать, испекли банановый пирог. И потом еще раз пекли торт из фруктов. сказать, что я наелась- не сказать ничего. Я объедалась и переедала. И была уверена, что насытиться такой вкуснятиной нельзя. И вот мы вернулись. Я покушала 2 дня салатики с пророщенной пшеницей и как-то поняла, что не хочу. совсем не хочу. присытился организм. ни фруктов, ни салатов, ничего. думала, сейчас кинзы с рукколой добавлю и сразу понравится. А вот нет. Не понравилось все равно. Второй день ем орехи с семечками и выпечкуууууууууу. пытаюсь вернуть страсть к овощам. но пока бесполезняк :Frown: ((

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://community.livejournal.com/goo...gan/97377.html

----------


## lastochka

у меня животрепещущий вопрос...Хоть кто-то смог досмотреть видео до конца?Просто нет слов...как хорошо, что я уже по другую сторону баррикад...

----------


## Амина

Я все-таки не поняла - а почему мед не сыроедеческое? Не животный белок, не обработан термически....?

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Марина, сыроеды не едят мед, если можно так выразиться, по этическим соображениям. Потому что мед- это еда для пчел, а не для человека! Человек, мягко говоря, отбирает у пчел их еду. Если пчеловод неопытный или просто жадный, то он может погубить рой, забрав у них слишком много или даже весь мед. Т.е., кушая мед, люди косвенно способствуют гибели пчел. Я об этом читала на сайтах сыроедов.

----------


## kazangi

а я читала, что мед - это не сыроедческий продукт, потому что он не "сырой", т.е. пыльца, цветочный нектар - да, а мед - все-таки продукт переработки, пусть и не человек его перерабатывал.

----------


## kiara

У меня муж почти морально готов к переходу на употребление того, что можно без термообработки кушать, завтра с утра *))))))* будет активно внедрять это в жизнь!
А я все-таки никак не могу без рыбы, просто малосоленую делаю и ем. И без чая я жить не могу) Это наслаждение для меня)
И таки решили купить дегидратор! *кстати - может сделаем совместую закупку?*

----------


## kiara

> у меня животрепещущий вопрос...Хоть кто-то смог досмотреть видео до конца?Просто нет слов...как хорошо, что я уже по другую сторону баррикад...


Я после 3 секунд не стала, муж еще минуты 2-3 посмотрел и закрыл сразу все, и открытую тему тут в том числе) У меня до сих пор все сжимается внутри...Спокойно раньше разбирала уголовные дела, смотрела на трупы, но вот спокойно наблюдать насилие над животными - не могла никогда...
Про рыбу там тоже есть? Может стоит подождать, чтобы и её перестать есть...

----------


## kiara

Забыла-шла ж рассказать про то, как вкусно есть финики))))
Попробовала три варианта:
а) пропустить через мясорубку финики и немного апельсиновых и лимонных корок, добавить корицу и растительное масло (можно и без масла). Выложить массу на тарелку, нарезать ромбиками.

б) финики пропустить через мясорубку (желательно дважды), добавить немного корицы (можно без нее). Посыпать стол гречневой или пшеничной мукой, чтобы масса не прилипала, раскатать ее в прямоугольный пласт размером 15x5 см и толщиной 1 см, положить на середину прямоугольника в ряд, вплотную друг к другу, очищенные орехи или миндаль и завернуть трубочкой подобно рулету. Нарезать кусочками желаемой длины.

в) финики, очищенные от косточек, начинить любыми орехами или миндалем. Вместо орехов можно использовать молотые в электрической кофемолке семена кунжута. Такое лакомство есть и готовое, но самим сделать - тоже прикольно)
Еще финики - очень "женские", так что полезно будет всем и не сыроедкам тоже)

----------


## Ramadana

Девочки! 
В среду по радио Ника-ФМ
с 19.00-20.00 в детской передаче
будет идти тема: детское питание без мяса
все интересующие могут послушать

----------


## kiara

Девочки, у меня вопрос такой - где в Калуге вы покупаете свежие овощи-фрукты (особенно последние) в зимний период? Где покупаете необработанные сухофрукты, я не могу найти такие, ем то, что продают (но ведь все обработано(((((((), тоже и с орехами, хотя их проще заказать и получить по почте..
Никто не заказывал продукты в инет-магазине 24veg.ru?
Вообщем - откройте тайны кладовых)))

----------


## lastochka

я покупаю у Серегиной на сайте(гуглите). У них есть самовывоз, прям у нас рядом относительно. и в субботу работают. и всегда есть какие-то продукты по акции. я в прошлый раз купила оливковое масло полтора литра очень дешево. Там же беру стручковую ваниль, макароны ржаные, какао-бобы и прочую ерундень. есть уже стандартные набор корзины. спасибо за ссылку на веганский магаз. пошла гляну....скажите, а кто-нибудь постится сейчас? ну среди несыроедящих. 
по поводу овощей и фруктов. я покупаю почти все в утконосе. лук зеленый растет на окне. орехи беру на развес в палатках овощных. в утконосе есть овощи и фрукты российского происхождения. мне это нра. и цена,  качество устраивает. 
а я от рыбы отошла. все. наелась. теперь креветки мне снятся. позволяю себе иногда. ну и Домик подсадил меня на хлебцы. поэтому хлеб отошел немного. А! сырые кабачки - вкуснятина жуткая! и гораздо полезнее водянистых огурцов как основа в любой салат. я покупаю постоянно. кабачки+листья салата любого(чаще китайского)+ семена тыквы+зелень. и с оливковым маслом! вкусняшка!!!

----------


## Noireverte

> +листья салата любого(чаще китайского)


Рекомендую есть православный Iceberg!!!

----------


## Амина

*Ramadana*, это вы выступали на Нике ФМ под занавес?))) Успела только вас послушать)

----------


## Амина

Кстати, давно мучаюсь вопросом, а как правильно ставить ударение в этом слове - сыроЕдение или сыроедЕние?

----------


## kiara

Спасибо за ссылки, Ласточка!!! Хороший выбор и почтой отправляют.
Сунулась в Горчичную поляну-все овощи (кроме лука) кончились опять(((((и у нас все кончилось...ррррр
Пойду в Утконосе смотреть, "зеленку" всякую я там брала, да и в Радуге у нас тот же производитель-Белая дача есть всегда(ток дороже), а вот морковь, свекла, редька, топинамбур и проч - вечно Голандия попадается. Кабачок свежий - наш "родной"?! У нас  все импорт продают(((
Девочки - кто как использует (и использует ли) свежий имбирь? Так люблю его маринованным, готова банками есть, в чае с лимоном еще вкусно. А как еще можно - в салатике или ...?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Спасибо за ссылки, Ласточка!!! Хороший выбор и почтой отправляют.
> Сунулась в Горчичную поляну-все овощи (кроме лука) кончились опять(((((и у нас все кончилось...ррррр
> Пойду в Утконосе смотреть, "зеленку" всякую я там брала, да и в Радуге у нас тот же производитель-Белая дача есть всегда(ток дороже), а вот морковь, свекла, редька, топинамбур и проч - вечно Голандия попадается. Кабачок свежий - наш "родной"?! У нас  все импорт продают(((
> Девочки - кто как использует (и использует ли) свежий имбирь? Так люблю его маринованным, готова банками есть, в чае с лимоном еще вкусно. А как еще можно - в салатике или ...?


 Лимон в блендере (не в труху) + имбирь + мед - как добавка в чай. Феноменально вкусно!

----------


## kiara

А хранить в баночке можно сие дело или каждый раз свежее надоть?
Сегодня горда и довольна собой))) Устроила на ужин настоящий салат-бар - три вида салата листового, свежий кабачок, три цвета сладкого перчика, два соуса, помидорки с базиликом красным - все собирали себе свой салат, даже мелкий)), а на сладкое финики и чернослив - Боже, какая вкуснотень!!!!!!!!!!!!
Сегодня в Радуге очень много свежайших салатов, набрали полтележки всяких полезностей)))
И сухофрукты тоже ничего на развес, финики и чернослив вкусные, изюм неск. видов тоже ок.
В чайном магазине на Гагарина,1 привезли свежайшие кедроввые орехи (Новосибирск) 1370р кг - вкусняшка!!!

----------


## Амина

Я сегодня в Метро обнаружила маш и нут в упаковках. Это то, что надо или не совсем?

----------


## Амина

Делали утром с детьми индальное молоко. Вкусноооо! Чуть не хватает сладости, но мы с Тимом и так оценили!  :Smile:

----------


## Ramadana

Если кто хочет подсластить миндальное молоко, можете попробовать c бананом....оч вкусно получается.
Я делаю так:
Сначало процеживаю миндальное молоко, потом заливаю обратно в блендер и добавляю обязат. 2 спелых банана кусочками и взбиваю.
Получается миндально-банановый коктейлиь. Вкусняшка!

----------


## Ramadana

> Я сегодня в Метро обнаружила маш и нут в упаковках. Это то, что надо или не совсем?


Амина, это то, что нужно!!!!

----------


## kiara

Яна, а Вы в Калуге где покупаете продукты свежие?
Я тоже миндальное молоко стала делать, и пока коровьего мне не хочется)))) Ку тоже понравилось.
Девчонки, а готовое рисовое (в Утконосе есть) - это есть хорошо?))) Или лучше самой готовить, чем готовое брать?

----------


## Ramadana

Kiara.
В Звездном - когда совсем некогда и срочно нужно, на рынке - орехи и изюм (уже хожу второй год к одной и той же, она и скидку делает и свежее из под стола достанет), на оптовке  на правом берегу : иногда помидоры, апельсины - ящиком сразу на неделю берем, но и розницу в довесок разрешают: огурчики парниковые, перчики, черри, и в Metro (всегда свежие продукты), там же есть свежемороженная кукуруза и горошек зеленый в больших упаковках по 2кг - делаем салаты, качество замечательное.

Бывает в Линии (если по пути) и  редко в Ашане - здесь чаще всего продукция мне не нравитя вся помятая и не свежая, но бывало утром удачно на привоз попадала - отличные фрукты и овощи!!!!!!
Еще по пути с работы до дома всречается киоск фруктовый Ленина пересечение Чижевского.
И точно не покупаю фрукты и офощи и обхожу за версту Дикси, Елены ,Магниты, Копейки, Праздничные!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алина

спасибки большое за рецептики, я так сейчас на посту, это, конечно, не сыроедение, но три недельки морковку жевать приходится. а тут такое богатство вкуса. и даже праздник живота! Марин, сыроедЕние.  в словаре посмотрела.

----------


## kiara

Упс... Яна, я думала Вы знаете какие-то секретные места у нас))))))))) В Звездном сплошняком же импорт, ну разве что всю зиму брали у них огруцы казахстанские, а зелень - Белая дача, в Утконосе выбор больше и свежее (оказывается).
А на рынке сухофрукты не обработанные?
В Ашане (это ж Радуга?) - мы как раз удачно в пятницу были - свежайшее все, до сих пор кушаем). Ток помидоры - видмо их больное место))) вечно гнилые.
Ага - а я в Метро обходила всегда витрины с заморозкой, мне почему-то думалось, что там все бееее, спасибо - теперь попробуем!!!
Кстати - для тех, кому Звездный неудобно, на Суворова есть гастроном Бурвикова (тот же Звездный, "только в профиль)))") - если зайти к привозу- овощи/фрукты/зелень свежие и выбор большой (особенно, если экзотики хо).
Девчонки - делитесь, кто хорошего где еще обнаружит!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jazz

Муж вчера привез из Линии отличные помидорки. Скорее, всего импорт, но очень симпатичные: небольшие, без белой такой жесткой серединки и реально помидорами пахнут. А заморозку (горошек, стручковую фасоль, цветную капусту, брокколи) я в Магните покупаю развесную - и качество видно, и в 2 раза дешевле заморозки в пакетах.

----------


## kiara

Вот - на сайте IHerb.com боооольшой выбор всяких натур-продуктов: сухофрукты, всякие органик-сиропы, орехи и т.п. Цены - не просто радуют, они смешнючие)))) И доставка 4$ всего))) а в марте - бесплатная) Полно всяких аурведических вещей.

----------


## Ramadana

> Упс... Яна, я думала Вы знаете какие-то секретные места у нас)))))))))


Киара, я в Калуге 3 года живу, пока постигла только эти места)))) Мне самой интересно узнать на форуме, секретные точки качественных продуктов)))))

----------


## kazangi

а мне фрукты в Дикси очень нравятся, только выборочно. Мы всю зиму только в Дикси мандарины с апельсинами покупали, больше нигде нормальных не попадалось, даже в Метро, хоть там и выбор большой. Может это, конечно, из-за нашей отдаленности, в центре другое продают, не знаю...

----------


## Kusya

мы покупаем сухофрукты в палаточке около стадиона, в том ряду который по улице Баррикад.

----------


## Ramadana

Замечательный десерт для взрослых и детей!
Можно в конце добавить порезанную клубничку.

Аво-мусс:
2 спелых авокадо 
Сок двух средних апельсинов (примерно стакан) 
сол половинки лимона (1-2 с.л.) 
3 с.л.  мёда (на вкус, многое еще от сладости апельсинов зависит) 
можно ваниль добавить

Авокадо почистить, на кусочки и вместе с апельсиновым соком смешать в блендере, так же добавить мед по вкусу и взбить до однородной консистенции.
Лимон тоже по вкусу добавить.
Далее переложить в пиалку, поставить охладиться в холодильник.
Перед подачей порезать клубнику и возможно ваниль.

p.s. - фото добавить у меня не получилось(

----------


## kiara

Ramadana, а ты нас каким-нибудь сыроедческим рецептом для Пасхи не порадуешь?
Что вообще у православных сыроедов на столе в Пасху *если они её празднуют, конечно)*?

----------


## Ramadana

Поздно я наверное с рецептиком "Пасхальный кулич" - сыроедческий, но все же
даю ссылку, здесь замечательно представлен этот рецепт с пошаговыми фото
http://rawinrussian.livejournal.com/77408.html

----------


## kiara

Ну да)))) я съела обычный))) и Пасху тоже)
Буду иметь ввиду на след. год, спасибо, Яна!!!!

----------


## alolya

Ramadana, скажите пожалуйста, вы еще  сыроедете?

----------


## Ramadana

> Ramadana, скажите пожалуйста, вы еще  сыроедете?


Да, я до сих пор сыроед)

----------


## alolya

Ramadana, хотелось бы с Вами пообщаться, у меня стаж маленький, около месяца, с одним вынужденным срывом. Написала Вам в аську, но  ответа не получила
Вы там бываете, если нет, тогда тут можно пообщаться. А вообще  как удобнее на Вы, на ты?
На самом деле у мня стоооолько вопросов))))
Один из них про критические дни. Кстати, мой вынужденый срыв был как раз из-за них. За неделю до того как должно было начаться, я начала сыроедить. и в положенный срок у меня ничего не пришло. Мне надо было делать УЗИ  груди, чтобы  пойти к гинекологу (мастопатия была, фиброзно -кистозная), но .... УЗИ груди делают с 1 по 12 день цикла...   в общем задержка приличная была, я решила попробовать поесть, как говорят, мертвой еды), выпало это как раз на пасху. И что вы думаете, прям этой же ночью у меня начались кр. дни, ну под утро уже. Может, конечо и совпадаение... Самое интересное было на УЗИ. Я  с августа 2010 занимаюсь водопитием, пью воду закусывая морской солью. Так вот, на узи у меня не нашли никакой мастопатия, а еще камни в почках были, аж  3, в одной -2 в другой -1. Тоже ничего не  нашли. Хотя ровно 6 месяцев назад вся эта гадость у меня еще была.... могу ради интереса даже заключения УЗИ выставить.  пол года назад и сейчас... Вот. 
Хотелось бы про продукты с Вами поговорить, да и вообще как с единомышленником, и из одного города пообщаться!

----------


## Ramadana

Единомышленники - это вегда хорошо. Я в аське)

----------


## Sergey

Добрый день Яна!

Если не трудно, скинь мне на почту вторую и третью часть твоей книги, а то на айфолдаре к сожалению "срок хранения файлов истёк".

mail: molds_2@bk.ru

http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...=2307#post2307

----------


## kiara

Хвалюсь и одновременно пришла поблагодарить за рецепт такой хороший!
Такая вкусняка этот "кулич" - я типа тортик такой делаю-ну оч здорово, а главное быстро и печь не надо)))) Шикарная основа для творчества - разные сухофрукты, разные орехи, разные специи. 
И еще приятная новость - наконец-то в изобилии появились готовые смеси салатные от Белой дачи - оооо, я неделю уже кайфую, вкусно, все порезано, собрано, помыто, подобрано - раскрывай пакетик и кушай. Сбрызгиваю лимончиком, маслом оливковым и вперед.
Кстати -  у меня вопрос к сыроедкам - как обстоит дело с весом?
У очень многих читаю, что прям резко падает и на такие большие цифры....что не есть гуд, конечно, особенно для кожи. Но у меня не падает никуда) а тихооооонечко уползает) правда, я пока не 100% сыроед, где-то ближе к 70-80%, ост - чай (не кидайте тапки)), рыба паровая, на углях или чуть присоленая и иногда что-нить кондитерское...В итоге у меня за почти 3 месяца долой около 6 кг.
А как у вас было?
И еще вопросик - не было ли ощущения, что насыщение приходит быстрее и порции значительно сокращаются? У меня после одной груши чувство, будто слона слопала...Правда часа через 2-3 этого "слоника" можно было бы и повторить)))

----------


## Ramadana

Sergey, я выслала

----------


## Ramadana

> Кстати -  у меня вопрос к сыроедкам - как обстоит дело с весом?
> У очень многих читаю, что прям резко падает и на такие большие цифры....что не есть гуд, конечно, особенно для кожи. Но у меня не падает никуда) а тихооооонечко уползает) правда, я пока не 100% сыроед, где-то ближе к 70-80%


Киара, стремительность сброса веса зависит от чистоты сыроедения, если чисто есыроедение 100% быстрее теряется, если переходный вариант с добавлением чая, рыбы, у кого-то сыра, сладостей..чего угодно несыроедческого, даже если это пропорции 90% и 10%несыроедного - вес будет уходить медленнее или долго ступорится на одном месте (зависит от организма).
А резкое снижение кстати не страшно для кожи, если человек ДО весил 60 а стал 50 - сильно на кожу не повлияет, а если 80 а потом 45 то ДА - могут быть морщинки, кожа была долгое время растянута от избыточного веса. Но самое интересное, что сыроедение регулярное питает и восстанавливает кожу, делает ее более упругой - и со временнем эти морщинки от веса уходят, все подтягивается. Опять же скорость регенерации зависит от чистоты питания.
Насыщение с каждым разом на самом деле замечательное, даже от одной груши. Причем со временем интервалы между едой все больше и больше, но это заметнее на МОНОПИТАНИИ. А на салатах у всех отмечается ЖОР в первые месяцы)))

----------


## Ramadana

Если кому интересно, 21 мая в субботу в Москве пройдет 1-й сыроедческий фестиваль.
Все подробности как приобрести билет и добраться по ссылке: http://dobrozdravin.ru/festival/

Кто поедет, сообщите мне, пожалуйста, и мы встретимся на фестивале.

----------


## Sergey

Яночка, огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Ramadana

пожалуйста

----------


## lastochka

Вот только хотела про семинар написать, а уже есть анонс :Smile:  я сегодня вечером хочу для себя решить вопрос, на какой семинар идти - чаровниц или сыроедения. Потому что денег на все нет, к сожалению...(((а так хоцца везде попасть...эх!Яна, вы едете на семинар? а из наших девочек кто-нибудь планирует? идут наши друзья(семейная пара с малышом) точно. и не знаю, чем там старршего развлекать...есть идеи?

----------


## Ramadana

Ласточка, да, мы с мужем едем.
Развлечений там на всех найдется))) думаю
А друзья ваши - пара с малышом - они сыроеды?

----------


## lastochka

Нет, они еще не полные сыроеды. мы практически одновременно начали менять питание. Но у них папа очень рулит, сам за сыроедение. Поэтому у них лучше получается :Smile: 
А еще у нас с ней очень много вопросов по пооду питания детишек. мой младший и её малыш - ровесники.Конечно, мясом их не кормим. а вот про орехи, грибы и вообще - что можно, что нельзя - ничего не знаем. и спросить не у кого. Вот надеемся на семинаре узнать.

----------


## alolya

kiara, На счет веса на сыроедение,  я на таком питании с 9 апреля, с однимо срывом на пасху. А так чисто сыроедение. Мы вместе с моим бой френдм)) Так вот, у меня вес вообще не дергается, буквально только вот за последние две недели 1 кг ушел, и т потому что я голодать начала по 36 часов. А у бой френда уже около 6 кг ушло, хотя он и ест все и всегда. Ну в смысле сыроедческое.
Так что, даже и не знаю... Уже думаю что бы больше голодать, но у меня фитнес по полтора часа, боюсь сил не хватит...

----------


## lastochka

Ramadana, мы тоже будем завтра :Smile:  как вас опознать? была бы оч рада встретиться лично. я буду с детьми , рыжий Вася в фиолетовом слинге. либо на боку в сине-коричневом сск. и четырехлетка Кирилл в джинсах и футболке

----------


## Домик в деревне

alolya, а если не секрет вы в каком весе? 
я просто подозреваю, что у людей у которых лишнего веса нет или его немного, то он сразу и не уходит на сыроедение. просто хочу подтвердить свое такое мнение.

а также дорогие уважаемые сыроеды, напишите, пожалуйста, вот прям по дню, что вы едите, в каком количестве, именно сейчас весной. эдакий пищевой дневник за день. пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Ramadana

Ласточка, очень жаль, что вы сообщили только вчера, я 3 дня была в Москве и не заходила на сайт, поэтому не прочитала информацию, что вы тоже придете)

----------


## Ramadana

> как вас опознать?


Я справа на фото.

----------


## lastochka

АГа, Марину узнаю, вас нет :Smile: )) 
Вообще хочется сказать пару слов о фестивале. Если честно, то на 3+ получилось. Мягко говоря, хромала организация, поэтому мамам с детьми было не очень сладко.  И когда я понимаю, что отдала за это целых 3 тыс, то слезы начинают наворачиваться :Frown: (( ну просто вот не ожидала я. когда была внизу и следила за обоими детьми во время мастер-классов по приготовлению еды, то ни мне, ни детям ни разу не перепало попробовать то, что готовится. Все отдавалось только тем, кто сидел в певом ряду с тетрадками и записывал. Тем же, кто был дальше и уж тем более периодически отходил к детям, не доставалось ничего :Frown: (( Хотя когда я разговаривала по тел с организаторами при покупке билета, меня уверяли, что хватит всем, и что попробуют все. Ну ладно. далее. мы потом тусили наверху. Там было отделение для мам с маленькими детьми. Я поднялась туда покормить Васю, а потом мы решили там посидеть-покушать, поскольку дети были голодные. в этот момент туда набежали какие-то совершенно дикие дети, которые даже залезли к нам на стол(на котором стояла наша еда) и никак не прореагировали на наши замечания нас не трогать. начали какие-то активные игры, с дикими криками и прочим.я все понимаю, дети есть дети. но! эта площадка была специально оборудована для спокойствия, внизу громко играла музыка, говорили в микрофон, просто было слишком громко. и наверху хотелось тишины . дети эту тишину аннулировали полностью. а все из-за того, что внизу им банально было нечего делать, нечем заняться. и при всем при этом с ними не было ни одного родителя, поэтому не было возможности попросить их родителей утихомирить их. а потом пришла какая-т о тетка, грубо схватила одного мальчика и увела его типа домой. короче, мы потом еще хотели попасть на лекцию, но было без шансов - все занято. ну и на мастер-классах тоже все плотно вокруг стола. В общем, мы уехали около 3 дня. В жутком разочаровании (((( да, все-таки помещение было маловато. Однозначно! 
Но плюсы тоже были - познакомилась со слингомамой из жж, которая сыроедит :Smile:  Известная тетя под ником lelousha :Smile:  очень положительная во всех смыслах. Еще были маленькие детишки совсем, младенчики, и их мамы тоже мечтали найти покой наверху, но увидев кучу скачущих детей, не реагирующих на замечания, с большим сожалением удалялись. видела, как одна мама хотела покомить грудью малыша месяцев 3-4. но грудь он не брал, ветел головой в сторону этих детей и вообще беспокоился.Жалко его было :Frown: (( 
Яна, может вы тоже напишете свой отзыв? а то у меня как-то однобоко!

----------


## Ramadana

Ласточка, конечно напишу, тем более у меня позитивнее впечатления остались)))
Были мы компанией из 3-х человек: я, мой муж и подруга - инструктор йоги.
Приехали ровно в 11.00, покрутились, т.к. не сразу нашли клуб Татва. Когда прошли, превым делом в сыроедчский бар))) Перепробовали разных местных вкусностей от Дмитрия Нестерова - очень позитивный из него получился бармен, готовил и тут же рассказывал рецептики)
В баре были свежевыжатые соки, фруктовые шашлычки, конфеты, ролы, коктейли банановые, миндальное молоко, салаты.
Затем мы плавно перетекли в зону эко-товаров: накупили себе мыльные орехи, зубной порошок, вообще разные тертые корни для ванной, сухую стручковую ваниль, голубой мак (для молока), масло расторопшы, топинабур сироп от Серегиной, кстати замечательные у нее продукты, но не все успела приобрести - разлеталось мигом!
Затем перепробовали различные козинаки из кокоса и миндаля, пшеничные хлебцы (сушенные в дегидраторе) и многи др злаковые хлебцы - все супер и все вкусно!
Продавался и маш, и гречка и овес и пшеница для проращивания, орехи необработанные.

Из мастер кассов понравились от Серегиной - рецепты мороженого, от Елены Базиян - фаршированный чернослив, я по возвращения сразу же его приготовила, о-очнь вкусно.
В другом зале, где форум, проходили семинары: "Срывы на сыроедении", "Как правильно выбрать сухофрукты и отличить обработанные химически от натуральных! - полезная инфа, Как выбрать товары для ванной, семинар Марины Гладких, Шемшука итд

С каждым из авторов семинара, можно было потом в непринужденной обстановке пообщаться, обменяться информацией) У Мариы замечательная энергетика - позитивная.

Нам очень понравилась неформальная обстановка фестиваля. Мы уезжали в 17-20.
Билеты нам обошлись 2500 руб. - мы с мужем как пара прошли по одному билету (такие условия)
Ни капли не пожалели о поездке. Если отдельно ходить к каждому на семинар, то выйдет гораздо дороже!

С удовольствием посетим повторно что-нибудь подобное. Сейчас в июне намечается такой же фестиваль, только еще масштабнее с проживанием 2 дня в ярославской области.

----------


## Jazz

Яна, можно я не по теме сыроедения?  Развейте, пжл, мои сомнения: Вы же не так давно были блондиночкой и Вашу подругу-инструктора йоги, вероятно, зовут Татьяна?

----------


## Ramadana

> Развейте, пжл, мои сомнения


Jazz, вы правы))) Я вас узнала)

----------


## kiara

А я про сыроедение, можно?)))
Вопрос к практикующим и/или знающим - вот если чувствуешь резкую потребность что-то конкретное кушать, у меня сейчас - зеленый лук *терпеть это не могу,вернее не могла до этих пор, лук для меня - почти ругательство)))* и сегодня*приход* тыквенные семечки, это что-то должно значить? Ну какой-то смысл в этом есть? *просто есть и наслаждаться - мне не подходит)))) мне нужно обязательно знать, почему оно так сейчас)))*

----------


## Ramadana

> если чувствуешь резкую потребность что-то конкретное кушать, это что-то должно значить? Ну какой-то смысл в этом есть?


Kiara, конечно же есть смысл, организм получая живую пищу, начинает чиститься и восстанавливаться по-тихоньку. И в данном случае он диктует, что конкретно ему необходимо и что не хватает в ДАННЫЙ момент. Периодически пристрастия будут меняться.
Если это зеленый лук), то в нем  содержатся витамины: C, В1, В2. Наличие многих минеральных солей и фитонцидных свойств. Самая полезная часть в луке - это перья.
Конечно же в первую очередь это связано с авитаминозом.
Витамин С - он же аскорбиновая кислота. В первую очередь нехватка его у больных диабетом, принимающих аспирин, антибиотики, любителей в прошлом колбас и копченостей, противозачаточные таблетки, курящие, выпивая спиртное, тоже образуется нехватка С.
В1 - это тиамин. Незаменим для нормального функционирования нервной системы. Вечная усталость, нервозность, подавленность - это недостаток В1. В1 уничтожается кофем, чаем, хлебом, пирогами, блинами, кондитеркой. Обычно у людей, кому не хватает в организме Б1 - плохое состояние зубов.
В2 - рибофлавин. Его еще называю "кожный" витамин. Влияет за элостичность, молодость и здоровье кожи. Недостаток его в организме приводит к плохому зрению, растройству нервной системы, колитам, гастриту, общей слабости. кожным заболеваниям, депрессии, срывам нервным, снижению сопротивляемости болезням.
Если с кожей проблемы - герпес, ячмень и тд - недостаток рибофлавина.

Организм очень умный, к нему обязательно надо прислушиватьсчя на сыроедении. И он шаг за шагом постепенно начнет восстанавливать клетки.

----------


## alolya

Senior Member? Веса лишнего уменя реально до фига, при росте 168 я вешу 61....
А рацион, вот всегда по разному. Ну например.. с утра - 2 банана, через пару часиков -яблоко или два, потом могу через час или через 3, орехов (грецкие, фундук, миндаль) или арахис замоченый.  Ппотом апельсины 1 или 2, ну а дальше по желанию. Иногда с моим бой френдом вечером, включаем телик и грызем чуть проклюнувшиеся семечки подсолничника (оч. нравится) А так вообще никогда не задумвалась,  так по желанию.

----------


## alolya

Senior Membe, а иногда бывает, я вообще ем не переставая.... Вот прям все что есть ем, ем.... целый день и на ночь

----------


## kiara

Яна, спасибо!
Явного авитоминоза у меня, видимо, нет) со всем перечисленным - все ок. Лук - да, именно перья и грызу, у тети на даче ободрала все, что вышло))))) вчера весь вечер его жевала, закусывая тыквенными семечками. 
Будем слушать организм, хочет лука-пусть ест)
Еще вопрос - как сделать семена подсолнечника "чуть проклюнувшимся"? Замочить?

----------


## alolya

kiara, ага, просто замочить, ну и через каждые 12 часов менять воду, а можно и почаще, а то тпротухнуть могут, и все семечки по разному прорастают, какие  купишь быстро, какие-то долго) ну в общем смотрите, но на вкус нам оооччееень нравится. Мы раньше любили попкорн под киношку, а теперь вот семечки)

----------


## yakudza

> Senior Member?  ...


alolya, Senior Member - это не ник, а статус регистрации на форуме (опытный пользователь). Ник в данном случае "Домик в деревне".

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Senior Member? Веса лишнего уменя реально до фига, при росте 168 я вешу 61....
> А рацион, вот всегда по разному. Ну например.. с утра - 2 банана, через пару часиков -яблоко или два, потом могу через час или через 3, орехов (грецкие, фундук, миндаль) или арахис замоченый.  Ппотом апельсины 1 или 2, ну а дальше по желанию. Иногда с моим бой френдом вечером, включаем телик и грызем чуть проклюнувшиеся семечки подсолничника (оч. нравится) А так вообще никогда не задумвалась,  так по желанию.


о божечки, вот это сейчас называется лишний вес? я чуть повыше, и как бы я хотела быть 61 кг =) впрочем, согласна и на чуть побольше, чтобы ветром не сдувало =) а так, конечно, все в моих руках и ваш пример, девчонки!! очень вдохновляет =)

----------


## kiara

Гыыыыы) я просто потопчусь в стороне на тему рост-вес)))))ибо первый у меня 163)))) а второй)))) но меньше 60 я точно не хочу!!!!
Вот еще интересно - кукурузу как можно сырой погрызть? Можно ли вообще? Как её "наковырять"-то из початков? вареную-то я очень уважала.

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, я все детство сырую кукурузу прям с поля грызла, вареную не понимаю с тех пор. Свежая очень сочная и очень вкусная, и ковырять не надо, грызи прям так))

----------


## Noireverte

Это если она молодая, а старую кукурузу надо долго варить! Мне старая даже больше нравится.

----------


## Ramadana

> как сделать семена подсолнечника "чуть проклюнувшимся"? Замочить?


Киара, на сыроедческом фестивале рассказали весьма простой способ проращивания и быстрый! Я также замачивала. меняла воду итд, и все казалось долго.
Советуют: взять пластиковый контейнер плосский, сделать в крышке отверстия для воздуха небольшие. Насыпать зерна, семечки итд, водички, крышкой закрыть и поставить в укромное местечко. ничего не сливать и не открывать. Прорастает одним днем о-очень быстро.

----------


## kiara

О-девочки, спасибо большое!!!!!
Вот что значит не было в моем детстве полей))) Не с чего было грызть свежую(((( Надо будет попробовать!
Яна - спасибо оргомно! Да, это попроще будет)))))
А вот бы еще поделились Вы с нами всякими фестивальными находками, рецептиками и проч. А? Может какие сыроедческие роллы?))))

----------


## Ramadana

> А вот бы еще поделились Вы с нами всякими фестивальными находками, рецептиками и проч. А? ))))


Да, рецепты привезла и кстати прямо сейчас напишу одну вкусняшку:

ингридиенты:чернослив
кешью сырой
соль морская
зубчик чеснока
карри
укроп, базилик

Кешью измельчить в кофемолке в муку. Ориентировочно 2 чашки кофемолочных.
Затем высыпать в мисочку, выдавить зубчик чеснока, покрошить мелко укроп и базилик на глаз, карри не жадничайте), соль по вкусу - все это разбавить водой, лейте по-маленьку и мешайте, консистенция должна похожа быть на густую горчицу.

Затем, кажду черносливинку надрезать и зафаршировать этим сыроедческим сыром.
Если покажется мало, можно повторить)))
Приятного аппетита.

----------


## Jazz

Яна, я уже от одного этого рецепта пляшу! Спасибище! В нем все то, что я обожаю просто! Ну разве что чеснок - не фаворит, но в такой компании он не помешает точно. О-О-О!!! И как назло, я сегодня чернослив доела!
Я, кстати, когда была на БэбиКонтакте, нас там одна из участниц - замечательная Александра - угощала сыроедческими фаршированными шампиньонами. Вот такими же фаршированные шампиньоны (на этих фотках, правда, больше шиитаке, они не так симпатично выглядят). Так вот, если бы я там была наедине с теми грибочками, слопала бы все!

----------


## alolya

Девчонки, но ведь фигуры у всех разные, у меня при моем нинешнем весе пузо просто огромное, если просто расслабиться не надувать живот, а просто расслабить, пузо размером как на седьмом месяце беременности....  Ну вот правда, ну некрасиво это... да и ляхи жесть...

----------


## kiara

Послушала я эти дни свой организм, требующий тыквенных семечек, сегодня чуть в обмороки не падаю от боли, ток ща чуть отошла, не пошли мне семечки эти, однако. Выворачивало, пордон, до обеда, с обеда - колики, аж до посинения губ... Вот это как? Организм мой явно мне нецензурщинуу какую-то говорил))))))) *съела не ведро, за неск. дней всего 180 гр*. Теперь и семечки и лук *ха-ха)))* не то что видеть, вспоминать не могу))) лук-заодно, ибо кушала-то его рядом с семечками, но виновник не он, это точно.

----------


## alolya

kiara,  да уж, странная реакция на семечки. У меня тоже был заскок на тыквенные семечки, но съела я нааамного больше чем 180 гр.... в день и по больше съедала, вообще никакой реакции не было  НАелась их доотвала а теперь вон дома трехлитровая  банка еще стоит, но не хочется вообще...

----------


## alolya

Меня тут мысль посетила, может ты вместе с семечеками микроб какой нить не хороший съела, вот и среагировала орагнизм так... а там конечно фик его знает..

----------


## alolya

kiara, ой а ничего, что я на ты?

----------


## Ramadana

> Послушала я эти дни свой организм, требующий тыквенных семечек, сегодня чуть в обмороки не падаю от боли, ток ща чуть отошла, не пошли мне семечки эти, однако. Выворачивало, пордон, до обеда, с обеда - колики, аж до посинения губ... Вот это как?


Kiara, это чистка организма была
А кто сказал, что легко будет. У чистки разные проявления, это одна из них. Взять например аллергию, таже чистка, тоже неприятно - пятна, сыпь, чешется, потом проходит.
Организм почистил и желание на семечки больше не тянет. Все периодически. Так что не нужно абсолютно волноваться. Эти тыквенные семечки сделали вам пусть маленькое еще пока, но полезное дельце)

----------


## Ramadana

> замечательная Александра - угощала сыроедческими фаршированными шампиньонами.


Jazz, тоже абажаю фаршированные грибочки)))
Скоро выложу рецепт вишневого сыроедческого мороженого)

----------


## Ramadana

Кстати, Девчонки, вчера с подругой была в Бин-Боне (давно туда не заходила). У них замечательная менюшка свежевыжатых соков.
Оригинальный "Санчо с Ранча" состав: сельдерей, помидор, перец, чеснок - Очень освежает.
И все в подобном духе сладкие и соленые коктейли свежевыжатых овощей, зелени и фруктов - 10-12 наименований.

----------


## alolya

Ramadana, а где у нас Бин-Бон?

----------


## kiara

Может Бон-Бон, тот, что на скв. Мира? Если он-то я сиииильно удивлена, ибо место ну прямо сказать....эээ...ну так себе короче. Неужели за ум взялись?)))
Насчет чистки *ну вот ничего смешного, чесслово*...я,конечно, все понимаю, и как выглядит детоксикация тоже. Но мне больше кажется сегодня, что это реакция поджелудочной железы по типу панкреатита. Эти семечки привели к обезвоживанию моего организма - вряд ли это нужно для пользы дела. Вчера ни глотка не могла сделать, если б к вечеру не отпустило, готова была физраствор себе прокапать.
Яна, вариант того, что тыквенные семечки "не мой продукт" вообще не имеет права на жизнь? Ведь если я раньше не могла переносить лук-чеснок, значит это так было нужно моему организму. И ведь не просто я нос воротила-стоило съесть, реакция была незамедлительной)))) Может это тоже - "не садись на пенек, не ешь пирожок, т.е тыквенные семечки"?)))

----------


## Ramadana

Kiara, точно БОН-БОН))) я не знаю как остально меню, говорю только о свежевыжатых соках, не в каждой калужской качешке встретишь ассортимент свежевыжатых соков.
А по поводу семечек тыквенных. Семечки тыквы содержат линоленовую кислоту, которая укрепляет артерии. В них также содержится ниацин, аргинин, селен, глутаминовая и фолиевая кислота. И их поедание после еды улучшает работу желудочно-кишечного тракта. 
Поэтому это читска организма одноразовая, просто сделайте себе передышку, не ешьте ))) воды побольше.
Единственное, как еще можно объясниить реакцию организма, только если вы их купили и ели очищенные, а не в скорлупе.
Семечки являются довольно калорийным продуктом из-за высокой концентрации в них жира. Поэтому не нужно покупать очищенные семечки, так как в них жиры быстро окисляются. А окисленные жиры – не относятся медициной к полезным веществам! Есть и еще один аргумент - в таком виде их можно съесть довольно много!…а реакция организма будет не положительная.

----------


## kiara

Девчонки, никто лично с этим зверем не знаком http://angel-juicer.ru/video.html ?
Какая-то просто уникальная соковыжималка, видео впечатляет, статьи тоже). Может кто видел в пользовании среди сыроедов?

----------


## kiara

Хорошие новости http://4vegan.ru/2011/07/unreport/

----------


## Ramadana

> Хорошие новости http://4vegan.ru/2011/07/unreport/


Отличные новости

----------


## Ramadana

Мини-анонс о ВЕГФЕСТЕ в Этномире:
Было здорово. Присутствовали к сожалению из 3-х дней только один, но это не испортило общего представления о ВЕГФЕСТЕ)
Интересные лекции, некоторые проходили одновременно, поэтому порой сложно было выбрать.
Многие участники были уже занкомы еще по Московскому фестивалю.
Так же работал сыроедческий бар Нестерова. Особенно в такую жару мороженое из охлажденного смузи клубники и дыни на палочке понравилось!!!!
Ярмарка книг, индийской утвари, сыроедческие сладости, натуральная косметика, ремесленные изделия итд Глаза разбегались)

----------


## Ramadana

Хотела сделать небольшое объявление. Не знала в какую рубрику определить, поэтому решила сюда, т.к. тематика вроде приближенная)

В понедельник я привожу очередную поставку вегетаринской колбасы. Это конечно не сыроедческая, но для тех, кто не ест мясо или соблюдает пост, или просто интересуется здоровым образом жизни, или хочет плавно перейти на сыроедении, или просто возникнет любопытство - можете заказать.

Так как плановая поездка у меня в понедельник. То, если кому интересно напишите мне в личку заранее до воскресенья до 7 августа.

Ниже прикрепляю файл с фотографиями колбаски.

----------


## Ramadana

Если кого-то смутили стабилизаторы в некоторых позициях
Ниже информация о них:

----------


## Kusya

Девочки, у нас в четверг мероприятие, буду очень благодарна за интересные сыроедческие рецептики, особенно интересуют салатики и десерты

----------


## kiara

*Халва тахийная:*
1 стакан миндаля
1/2 стакана тахини (покупала в инет-магазине)
1/4 стакана нектара агаве (или мед на вкус - я с медом. агаву не купила еще)
3 стручка кардамона (на рынке)
примерно 1 стакан миндаля нарезанного пластинками ( был в Метро и в Линии)
1. Стакан целого миндаля мелко порубить в комбаине-мясорубке, чем мельче, тем лучше. Выложить в миску.
2. В кофемолке или ступе размолоть стручки кардамона, тоже как можно мельче. Добавить в миску с миндалем.
3. Добавить в миску тахини и агаве, хорошо перемешать. Масса должно быть густая.
4. На тарелке рассыпать минадльные пластинки. Достать массу из миски руками, сформировать в прямоугольный кирпичик толчиной в 3 см, положить на тарелку, посыпать и облепить со всех сторон миндальными пластинками.
5. Взять прозрачную плёнку или фальгу и завернуть в неё халву, стараясь придать ей прямоугольную форму. Положить в морозилку.
Через пару часов халва будет готова. Хранить её стоит в морозилке и подавать хорошо охлажденной, иначе она будет мягкой.
*Мороженое:*
2 спелых авокадо
4 с.л. мёда, сиропа агаве, мелассы и т.д. (на вкус должно быть очень сладко)
сок половинки лимона
3 с.л. какао-порошка
пол стакана замороженной малины (или клубники порезанной на кусочки, тоже замороженной - свежую не надо класть, заморозить перед использованием!)
В блендере постепенно, с остановками для выпуска воздуха, смешать авокадо, подсластитель – мед, агаве, мелассу, лимонный сок, и какао. Это будет шоколадный мусс - выложите его в контейнер с крышкой, и аккуратно добавьте замороженные ягоды, слегка смешайте, закройте крышкой и уберите в морозилку. Есть лучше в полу-размороженном виде.
*Овощные начос:
Вариант №1* 
Гвакамоле (всё мелко порезать, смешать в однородную массу) 
1 авокадо 
1 маленький сладкий перец 
1/2 перца халапено 
сок половинки лайма 
соль на вкус 
Сальса (всё мелко порезать и смешать) 
3 маленьких помидора 
3 пера зелёного лука 
сок половинка лайма 
соль на вкус 
1/2 перца халапено 
*Вариант №2* 
Сырный соус (смешать в блендере) 
1 стакан тыквенных семечек, замоченых 1-4 часа, по желанию пророщенных 1 день 
1 сладкий красный перец, мелко порезанный 
2 с.л. соевого соуса 
1 ч.л. куркумы (для цвета) 
2 с.л. лимонного сока 
1 стакан  воды 
Сальса (всё смешать в миске) 
2 средних помидора, мелко порезанных 
1/2 луковицы, мелко порезанной 
1 перец халапено, очень мелко порезанный 
сок 1 лайма 
1/2 пучка кинзы (или пертушки), мелко порезанного
Все готовила-вкусно и проверено) Гости-не сыроеды умяли и были приятно удивлены и довольны.
Если еще что вспомню (найду) напишу.

----------


## Kusya

Kiaroчка, спасибо тебе огромное! соусы пошли на ура))) все остальное тоже обязательно попробую!

----------


## kiara

На здоровье!
Яна, девочки - у меня вопрос назрел, помогите!
Вот тут читаю про Треонин - незаменимую аминокислоту, стращают, что акромя мяса не водится почти негде...
Может все-таки водится? И где в наибольшем кол-ве?
Просто чую, я немного "разбалансировалась"))))), мозги не варят, ну и еще кое-что в догонку выползло...

----------


## Джо

Девчонки всем огромный привет!!!наконец нашла сообщников)) я уже с одной мамочкой общаюсь, тоже старается придерживаться сыроедства, но с мужем туговато пока(( сама с дитем сыроежу с мая этого года. вот с 7 по 14 августа голодала насухо 7 дней, оч порадовало)хотелось бы узнать вы в городе встречаетесь или ток тут общаетесь?

----------


## kiara

Привет Джо!
Рады единомышленникам)
Чисто встреч сыроедов еще не проводили, но что нам мешает?
Обычно мы встречаемся в клубе Леля, там все и обсуждаем от сыроедения до *чего хотите)))*
Кстати, девчонки,  по встречам - откроется Клуб ***, там в кафешке будет соковыжималка, что я тут постила-холодного отжима  - "живой" сок. Чем не повод собраться попить живого?)))))))))

----------


## Джо

Привет девчонки!!! кто нибудь собирается заказывать новый урожай гречки?  сайт антиблюдоман.ру я вот думаю 1 мешок или 2, но если еще пару мешков кто нить возьмет то стоимость за кг 120р будет вместо 138р/кг + доставка 4х мешков по 25 кг обойдется в 700р.

----------


## Vers

Приветствую!
Очень хочу попробовать гречку! Девочки, может у кого-нибудь есть поделиться хотя бы сто граммами?) Я заплачу!) А если пойдёт, то вместе с Джо заказала бы и все 25 кг

----------


## Джо

Девочки!!!!!! нашла еще дешевле 1 мешок 2000р.http://vkontakte.ru/id105840062 давайте!!!! стоимость доставки из барнаула в калугу 4х мешков 1500р.

----------


## Джо

Вообщем так.буду в течении нелели заказывать гркчку.у меня набирается 4 мешка,поэтому за 1 мешок в 25 кг  будет 2000р.за доставку 4х выходит 1500р.присоединяйтесь,больше схэкономимесли кто надумает то звоните 89533291333

----------


## Джо

Давай по 2000тыщи за мешок гречу  возьмем,я тут чуть раньше ссылку кинула. Я уже точно 3 мешка беру и еще 1 знакомая берет.звони 89533291333

----------


## alolya

> Приветствую!
> Очень хочу попробовать гречку! Девочки, может у кого-нибудь есть поделиться хотя бы сто граммами?) Я заплачу!) А если пойдёт, то вместе с Джо заказала бы и все 25 кг


Ой, поздно я увидела сообщение. Вы уже попробовали?
Я вот тоже пытаюсь сыроедить, бывали срывы. Любимый правда без срывово легко, питается. Так вот нам гречка эта вообще не понравилась.

Девочки расскажите, как вы ее едите?

----------


## Vers

> Девочки расскажите, как вы ее едите?


А мы её пока что не едим, везут - всё никак не привезут =( Продашь 100граммов?) хоть попробую что это за чудо)

----------


## alolya

> А мы её пока что не едим, везут - всё никак не привезут =( Продашь 100граммов?) хоть попробую что это за чудо)


Да не вопрос Как состыкуемся?
Аьска есть?

----------


## Vers

alolya, написала  в личку! Очень хочется побыстрее состыковаться!

----------


## kiara

А мне гречка не понра...У меня всегда были натянутые отношения с ней, никогда в жизни не ела её, ни в каком виде(
У меня с приходом глубокой осени рацион стал скуднее, чет я потерялась, что кушать)
Девочки-поделитесь, как у вас с рационом? Что обычно кушаете в это время (до декабря-января)?

----------


## Ramadana

Kiara, солидарна по поводу гречки, тоже никогда не тянуло.
Мы с мужем 2 года сыроедим, кстати начинали зимой и наш зимний рацион:

1) морковь
2) редька
3) капуста
4) перец
5) помидоры парниковые и черри
6) дайкон
7) яблоки
8) цитрусы: мандарины, апельсины
9) бананы
10) свекла
11) ну и конечно же орешки

А также фаворитом нашей семьи остаются орехово-финиковые ириски в кунжуте

А что вы едите зимой?

----------


## kiara

Яна, спасибо большое за ответ!
Да вот зимой как-то разнообразнее все становится, а именно сейчас с ноября все однообразное что-то...
С января много всяких фруктов и овощей появляется вновь, а вот в ноябре все как раз пропадает(((
У меня еще много всяких салатов *листья я имею ввиду*, от айсберга до росса. И кабачки свежие (но они с января хорошие появляются)
Вот кстати, вопрос, по моркови - какую берете - импортную (она "зараза" такая красивая и сочная всегда) или местную? Я с местной как в рулетку-то хорошая, то плююсь, как сено горькая или вообще мерзлая.
И яблоки сейчас отвратные((((((
Или я не знаю тайные места)?

----------


## Веснушка

я хоть и не сыроедю)) но овощи-фрукты уважаю очень, и с Киарой соглашусь... сейчас вообще с ними никак....вот зимой даже помидоры-огурцы вкуснее (то ли мы просто к зиме вкус настоящих позабываем), сейчас огурцы мягкие, помидоры травяные, салатов выбор не тот, что к примеру по весне. 
девочки, а хурму кушаете? а тыкву у бабушек берете? меня вот морковкой и тыквой мама снабжает, так что я объедаюсь пока))) 
ну а те же нут с машем? я хоть не фанат сыроедения, но прежде чем их в какое либо блюдо запихнуть изрядную часть сырыми съедаю))
сейчас вот недавно последний перец у бабулек скупила...жало, эх... у нас на силикатном все время туса бабушек с припасами, я у них постоянный клиент))
Рамадана, а как вы в сыром виде употребляете редьку (ну дайкон все же помягче), у меня даже когда я майонезю, все равно потом желудок реагирует...хотя эти продукты люблю очень, может вымачивать их надо или еще что...
и с яблоками по мне тоже сейчас беда - у бабулек закончились, а то что импортное в магазе - беее, даже те же сорта зимой лучше. мой любимый глостер (купила, обплевалась...) - вот как такое может быть - купила 3 яблока, два как вата, одно как трава!)))
во разошлась то я что то!

----------


## Амина

Вот-то мне хорошо) И тыква, и морковка, и кабачки свои) И капуста, и дайкон, и пр...)) Тыквы, кстати, много, и вкусная..... Надо?

----------


## Ramadana

Абсолютно все за редким исключением стараюсь брать на рынке. Обычно с личных подсобных хозяйств. 
Кстати, забыла такие замечательные овощи как кукуруза, цветная капуста, авокадо....)))
Зелень еще продается, хоть и ноябрь. В такой период особенно ее надо усилить.

Про редьку: зеленую, чищу, режу тонкими дольками, морская соль, лук и нерафинированное масло. Вкусняшка

----------


## alolya

Девчонки, а тыкву прям так едите вкусно?

----------


## Домик в деревне

тыкву не угадаешь, бывает сладкая, а бывает вода-водой. обычно маленькие слаще, чем большие. или мне так попадалось.
а также сезон королька. очень вкусно.
вопрос к бывалым сыроедам. бывали ли у вас срывы и как вы их переживали?

----------


## Веснушка

девочки, в Радуге кедровые орешки по 641 рублю с копейками. может, конечно везде сейчас цены снизились...не знаю)))

----------


## Ramadana

сомневаюсь, что везде....это цена за кг?

----------


## Веснушка

да, за килограмм!

----------


## kiara

> Вот-то мне хорошо) И тыква, и морковка, и кабачки свои) И капуста, и дайкон, и пр...)) Тыквы, кстати, много, и вкусная..... Надо?


Мне надо)
У меня ни лотков поблизости, ни своего хозяйства(((
На рынок мне не удается выбраться, только в магазины, где абсолютно нечего брать сейчас(
*Если у кого есть овощи-фрукты свои на продажу, возьму с руками и ногами!!!!!!
Я и в ДС к нам беру только нормальные овощи-фрукты, так что это всегда мне актуально!
Похвалюсь - за 2,5 месяца наши домашне-садовские детки с не кушающих овощи и фрукты вообще (кроме огурцов, яблок, бананов- ничего) стали уплетать по две большущих тарелки овощных и фруктовых ассорти! Уже и салат листовой нравится, и цветная капуста и свежий кабачок) Умнички мои!

----------


## polya

Какие все молодцы! Я конечно не сыроед, а такой облегченный вег-ц: ем молоко-яйца-сыр-рыбу (исключила только мясо и птицу), но например с июля по ноябрь в моем рационе овощей много, а теперь ах - с овощами беда. Полностью на сыроедение я хочу-мечтаю перейти, но как-то боязно и думаю, трудно мне будет.

----------

